# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: تولید فایل اجرایی از فایل پایگاه داده (اکسس 2007)

## قله بلند

سلام
دوستان من با استفاده از مواردی که دوستان گذاشته اند، می خوام فایل اجرایی از فایل اکسسم (2007) بسازم به نحوی که دیگه خود اکسس اجرا نشه و کاربری که می خواد از برنامه من استفاده کنه نگران این مطلب نباشه که اکسس روی سیستمش هست یا نیست و اینکه چه ورژنی از اکسس رو داره. مثلاً برنامه من که با 2007 نوشته شده روی اکسس 2003 باز نمی شد.

من از DBtoEXE استفاده کردم که یک فایل Configuration settings (.ini) رو تولید کرد اما همچنان اکسس قابل مشاهده است و از طرفی، دیگه از بخش security Alert خود اکسس  هم خبری نیست. از طرفی، من یک پوشه در مسیر فایل پایگاه داده ام دارم که فایل های صوتی آنجا است. وقتی بدین سبک، فایل اجرایی تولید می کنم، هیچ کدوم از فایل های صوتی رو شناسایی نمی کنه و خطا صادر می شه.

AccessDeveloperExtensions رو هم نصب کردم ولی نمی دونم چه طوری می شه باهاش فایل اجرایی درست کرد. تازه وقتی این رو نصب می کنم، برای اجرای برنامه های قبلی، اخطاری صادر می شه که شما فلان چیز رو در سیستم خود نصب ندارید و وقتی این برنامه رو از uninstall می کنم، این اخطار از بین یم ره و برنامه های اکسس ام مانند قبل اجرا می شه.

----------


## amir179

به نظر من که انجام این کار ممکن نیست

----------


## قله بلند

یعنی با EXE کردن فایل اکسس، هیچ وقت نمی تونیم کاری کنیم که خود اکسس اجرا نشه؟

----------


## قله بلند

ببخشید یک سوالی برام پیش اومده
Open Database Connectivity (ODBC) is Microsoft's strategic interface for accessing data in a heterogeneous environment of relational and non- relational database management systems.

با ODBC و اکسس چه کار می شه کرد؟ ارتباطی بین سوال من و ODBC وجود داره؟

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز شرمنده 
فقط یک راه برای حل مشکل شما وجود داره و اون استفاده از Access Portable هستش که تا به امروز بوجود نیامده است
البته من Portable  رو ساختم و Access بدون نصب اجرا میشه ولی فعلاError ActivationCode میده
چون برای هر سیستم Activation Code فرق میکنه
بتونم حلش کنم براتون ارسال میکنم فعلا بهترین راه همون DBTOEXE است البته برای اینکه ندونه کاربر که شما از Access استفاده میکنی باید یه فایل اجرایی بسازی که فقط یه logo رو Run کنه و درست جلوی logo خود Access و بعد در دیتابیس Access رو Hidden کنی
یا حق

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
شما وقتی با DBTOEXE، فایل اجرایی درست می کنید، چه اتفاقی می افته؟ برای من یک فایل .ini درست کرد و security Alert هم از کار افتاد، همین و بقیه اشیاء مانند جدول ها و فرم ها و ... همچنان قابل نمایش هستند و پنجره اکسس هم دیده می شه.
خروجی همین می شه؟

----------


## قله بلند

> دوست عزیز شرمنده 
> ....البته برای اینکه ندونه کاربر که شما از Access استفاده میکنی باید یه فایل اجرایی بسازی که فقط یه logo رو Run کنه و درست جلوی logo خود Access و بعد در دیتابیس Access رو Hidden کنی
> یا حق


می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## AbbasSediqi

در آدرس زیر ، تاپیک خودم یه نمونه گذاشتم در پست شماره 3
اون رو Download کنید میبینید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...9%84%DB%8C-%29

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
من برنامه پست شماره 3 رو دانلود کردم اما فرم اصلی اجرا نمی شه و پیغام می ده که به نسخه بالاتری برای اجرای اون نیازه.

----------


## AbbasSediqi

بله با Access 2010 نوشته شده
فردا براتون با اکسس 2003 ارسال میکنم

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
من 2007 دارم

----------


## قله بلند

سلام
جناب AbbasSediqi عزیز، من بخش Help نرم افزار DBtoEXE رو خوندم که بخش های این نرم افزار رو توضیح داده بود.
با خوندن این Help من فهمیدیم که چه طوری باید فایل های صوتی رو به برنامه اتچ کنم .
در این Help یک نمونه گذاشته شده که یک فایل EXE است که ضمیمه این پست می باشد.

پس چرا خروجی convert من مثل این فایل یک فایل exe نیست؟ فقط یک فایل .ini است که یک فایل txt است.

می شه شما هم یک فایل رو با این نرم افزار exe کنید؟

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گلم این طریقه استفاده به همراه یه نمونه

Untitled.jpg

----------


## New Account

سلام AbbasSediqi
دوست من , چون احساس میکنم در چند پست , زیاد بر روی قابلیتهای نرم افزار DbtoExe تاکید کردید خدمتتون عرض کنم :
 DbToExe فایل اکسستون رو تبدیل به یک فایل Exe به شیوه ای که شما فکر میکنید , نمیکنه
اصولا اصلا امکان انجام این کار وجود نداره
اکسس قابلیت تبدیل به فرمت اجرایی ( Executable ) خودش رو داره ولی قابلیت تبدیل شدن به فایل exe رو نداره , این دو مفهوم با هم متفاوتند
وقتتون رو هدر ندید
اکسس رو با تمام شرایط فعلیش بپذیرید و به دنبال مخفی کاری غیر معمول نباشید

موفق باشید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز 
در جواب باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که درسته عملا این کار امکان نداره اما بهترین ترفند و راه کار کدومه؟
در حال حاظر با بستن شیفت کی . از بین بردن ctl+g و f11 به علاوه hidden کردن برنامه access و یه Carrier بهترین کاره
و بهترین Cantainer همون برنامه DBTOEXE است
البته وقتی AccessPortable خودم رو تموم کنم به راحتی میشه ادعا کرد که با اضافه کردن دیتابیس به پک اجرایی و اجرای اون یه فایل اجرایی از دیتابیس بوجود اومده
چون تو این بخش محل اینطور سوال ها نیست من هم تاپیکی برای کمک گرفتن ایجاد نکردم
چون دقیقا الان نود درصد Portable سازی انجام شده و فقط Activation برنامه access مونده
لازم به ذکره که من لوگوی access رو هم تغییر دادم و در موقع انتشار عمومی نسخه Portable طریقه تغییر اون لوگو به دلبخواه رو هم توضیح میدم 
اینطوری لوگوی مزاحم اکسس تبدیل به لوگوی برنامه شما میشه
فعلا تا اون موقع بهترین راهکار همینه
یاحق

----------


## alirezabahrami

> دوست عزیز 
> در جواب باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که درسته عملا این کار امکان نداره اما بهترین ترفند و راه کار کدومه؟
> در حال حاظر با بستن شیفت کی . از بین بردن ctl+g و f11 به علاوه hidden کردن برنامه access و یه canteiner بهترین کاره
> و بهترین Cantainer همون برنامه DBTOEXE است
> البته وقتی AccessPortable خودم رو تموم کنم به راحتی میشه ادعا کرد که با اضافه کردن دیتابیس به پک اجرایی و اجرای اون یه فایل اجرایی از دیتابیس بوجود اومده
> چون تو این بخش محل اینطور سوال ها نیست من هم تاپیکی برای کمک گرفتن ایجاد نکردم
> چون دقیقا الان نود درصد Portable سازی انجام شده و فقط Activation برنامه access مونده
> لازم به ذکره که من لوگوی access رو هم تغییر دادم و در موقع انتشار عمومی نسخه Portable طریقه تغییر اون لوگو به دلبخواه رو هم توضیح میدم 
> اینطوری لوگوی مزاحم اکسس تبدیل به لوگوی برنامه شما میشه
> ...


سلام آقای صدیقی!
جسارتاً سوالی خدمتتون دارم و اون اینکه هدف شما از ایجاد نسخه پرتابل اکسس چیست و قرار است چه کمکی به شما در امر اجرائی نمودن اکسس و یا بطور کلی در اجرای اکسس بکند ؟
آیا غیر از این است که  امتیاز و برتری که در نتیجه پرتابل کردن اکسس عاید میشود صرفاً :1- قابل حمل بودن آسان آن 2- عدم نیازبه نصب درجائیکه دسترسی به سیستم آفیس غیرممکن است می باشد؟ 
معمولاً ازنسخه پرتابل یک برنامه زمانی استفاده میشود که :1- بطورمداوم ازآن برنامه استفاده نمی کنیم و یا به عبارتی هرچند وقت یکبار آن هم باتوجه به نیاز از آن برنامه استفاده می کنیم در صورتیکه استفاده از برنامه های آفیس که اکسس یکی از زیر مجموعه های آن است همیشگی است و نصب این مجموعه آفیس بعد از نصب ویندوز یکی از ضروریات بشمار می رود 2- برای نصب نسخه اصلی محدودیتی وجود دارد ؛ مثلاً بنده درمحل کارم با این محدودیت مواجه هستم ، چراکه اجازه نصب خیلی از برنامه ها که برای نصب آنها نیاز به دسترسی ادمین می باشد به کاربران سیستم داده نمیشود و بنده در بعضی مواقعی نیاز دارم وارد محیط ویژوال بیسیک شوم ولی از آنجائیکه برنامه ویژوال بیسیک بر روی سیستمم نصب نیست و از طرفی هم اجازه نصب آن را ندارم مجبورم از نسخه پرتابل آن استفاده کنم .
ضمن اینکه برای اجرای بعضی از برنامه ها نیاز به تنظیمات خاصی وجود دارد که این تنظیمان در نسخه های نصبی یکبار و آن هم در زمان نصب انجام میشود ولی در نسخه های پرتابل در هربار بعد از اجرای آن برنامه باید تنظیمات فوق توسط کاربر بعمل آید .
 و یک نکته دیگراینکه نسخه های نصبی برنامه بزرگی همچون آفیس قابل آپگرید و آپدیت هستند و همچنین قابل پشتیبانی در نسخه های مختلف ویندوز ، ولی آیا در نسخه های پرتابل این برنامه  که توسط شرکت طراح و سازنده آن تهیه نگردیده چنین امکاناتی وجود دارد؟
علی ایحال در زمانی که در اجرای یک برنامه که در محیط اکسس تهیه و طراحی گردیده اسرار به مخفی نمودن برنامه اکسس است میتوان از روش های ابتکاری دیگری استفاده نمود که ما را بی نیاز از برنامه ای همچون نرم افزار DbtoExe نماید.در پوشه فایل ضمیمه بر روی فایل اجرائی کلیک کنید تا برنامه اجرا شود. 
آیا در برنامه فوق میتوانید براحتی وارد محیط دیزاین برنامه اکسس شوید و یا در زمان اجرا ، نشانی از اکسس می بینید؟
 ضمن اینکه بنده کلید شیفت را نبسته ام.

یا علی

----------


## New Account

سلام

ویدئو نتیجه دور زدن سیستم مورد استفاده در فایل Gharardad125

video.zip

موفق باشید

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام مجدد !
برنامه ساده بالا برگرفته از یکی از برنامه هائی است که برای محل کارم تهیه کرده ام . 
نحوه اجرای اولیه برنامه فوق بصورت یک فیلم کوتاه تهیه کرده ام که دیدن آن ضرری نداشته و تائیدی بر نوشته پایانی پست قبل می باشد.
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81241377...mFilm.rar.html

یاعلی

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام خدمت همگی
اول از همه خدمت New Account باید اعلام کنم که پی گیری یه Processor کار بسیار مهمی نیست 
کار های جناب بهرامی بسیار عالی و در خور تقدیره
درضمن باید اعلام کنم که در دنیای دیجیتال هیچ چیزی نمیتونه جلوی کرک شدن نرم افزاری رو بگیره
و با تشکر از جناب بهرامی درخصوص video برنامه خودشون که بسیار عالی هستش

اما در جواب جناب بهرامی باید عرض کنم که در خصوص AccessPortable که در حال ساخت اون هستم توضیحاتی بدم

اول: در این پروژه جلوی کرک Processor Path و Monitoring رو درحال گرفتنم
دوم : پنهان نمودن دیتابیس فرم ها و کوئری ها در این حالت بسیار راحت و برای کرک بسیار پیچیده است
البته فقط به بعضی از کاربر های این سایت این روش اعلام میشه اونم به صورت پیام خصوصی

سوم: این پکیج نیازی به هیچ Config بر روی سیستم نداشته و نخواهد داشت
چهارم : راه حل حذف منوی اجرایی اکسس و عدم نمایش اکسس همونطور که خودتون میدونید نباید به صورت عمومی در اختیار قرار بگیره (یک سری کار ها بهتره انحصاری باشه)
پنجم : این روش حداقل از این جلوگیری میکنه که نیازمند آفیس نصب شده در سیستم کاربر باشید (فکر کنم نکته بسیار مهمی هستش)
ششم: جناب بهرامی بعد از اتمام پروژه مدیریت شبکه که در حال کار بر روی اون هستم و تقریبا 60 درصد انجام شده یه نمونه با سورس باز در اختیار شما قرار میدم که در این حالت به راحتی مدیر شبکه قادر به دیدن تمام کاربر های در حال کار با برنامه میباشد و به راحتی به تمامی سیستم کاربر دسترسی خواهد داشت
توضیح در مورد خودم : من هم طراح وب سایت و طراح شبکه هستم و با استفاده از روشی که نمیشه گفت (البته بازم به صورت خصوصی به آقای بهرامی اعلام میشود)این کار صورت میگیره
یعنی همون ریموت بدون عیب و نقص
اما آخرین نکته : جناب بهرامی درسته که تنظیمات رومیشه با کد نویسی در سیستم کاربر ایجاد کرد مثل تنظیمات Enable All Macro ولی در این حالت هم اگر استفاده کنید باز نیازمند اجرای برنامه در حالت Run As Administrator خواهید بود در حالی که در نسخه پورتابل این مشکل وجود ندارد

توضیح زیاده اما همون طور که گفتم بهترین روش رو بدون آفیس پورتابل باید انتخاب بشه و حال اون روش چیه ؟
هرکس به نوبه خودش میتونه از روشی استفاده کنه ولی تمامی روش ها فعلا به راحتی کرک خواهند شد.

اگر جناب بهرامی خواهان بودن بفرمایند تا بهشون اعلام کنم که چه طوری میشه به راحتی این کار رو انجام داد حتی بر روی پروژه خودشون و راه کار های ابتکاری خودم رو جهت عدماین کار بهشون اعلام کنم
البته خصوصی

یا حق

----------


## قله بلند

سلامدر حال حاضر اکسس 2007 از سیستم من حذف شده است و این برنامه، قابل اجرا نیست.من دیروز با winrar، یک نسخه پرتابل برای فایل اجرایی (exe) برنامه خودم درست کردم و سپس اکسس 2007 رو از سیستمم حذف کردم ولی دیگه برنامه پرتابلم اجرا نشد و خطایی مبنی بر عدم وجود اکسس 2007 رو صاد کرد.در برنامه من که حالت setup اش رو هم درست کردم، دارای فایل هایی نیست که در هنگام نصب در پوشه های دیگه ذخیره بشه.من وقتی برنامه ام رو روی چند سیستم امتحان کردم، یکی از افراد از آفیس 2003 خوشش می اومد و اصلاً دوست نداشت آفیس های بالاتر رو نصب کنه که اگر برنامه ام پرتابلی بود، ایشون هم راضی می شد. البته ایشون مجبور شد که آفیس 2007 رو نصب کنه ولی بعدش دوباره همون 2003 رو نصب کرد چون اصلاً از ورژن های بالاترش خوشش نمی یاد.

----------


## nazanin_90

سلام
من با نرم افزارهای ریکاوری پسورد دیتابیس اکسس نتوانستم پسورد فایل اکسس پست 16 را بدست آورم . البته بدست آوردن پسورد درنسخه های پائین تر از 2007 خیلی راحتتره ولی در نسخه های 2007 به بعد اینکار براحتی انجام نمیشود . آیا دوستان توانستند پسورد دیتابیس فوق را بدست آورند و وارد دیزاین دیتابیس شوند؟
ممنون

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه Video از یکی از ورژن های قدیمی نرم افزار هام که الان عوضش کردم
اثری از Access نیست

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم دنباله این فایل

----------


## AbbasSediqi

برای بدست آوردن Password دیتابیس ها بهترین نرم افزار Access Password Recovery Master هستش

----------


## AbbasSediqi

در جواب جناب اقای قله بلند باید عرض کنم که جناب شما با WinRar فقط یه Carrier ساختی ولی برای اجرا حتما باید آفیس نصب باشه 
دوست گلم به این نمیگن Protable سازی

----------


## nazanin_90

> اینم یه Video از یکی از ورژن های قدیمی نرم افزار هام که الان عوضش کردم
> اثری از Access نیست


در هنگام اجرای فایل به ظاهر اگزه شده توسط DBtoEXE لگوئی به شکل تصویر ضمیمه ظاهر میشود . آیا میتوان از ظاهر شدن جلوگیری کرد؟

----------


## nazanin_90

> برای بدست آوردن Password دیتابیس ها بهترین نرم افزار Access Password Recovery Master هستش


سلام
آیا شما با نرم افزار فوق توانستی پسورد دیتابیس پست 16 را بدست آورید ؟
این نرم افزار برای بدست آوردن پسورد نسخه های پائین تر از 2007 کاربرد دارد .
با تشکر

----------


## قله بلند

> در جواب جناب اقای قله بلند باید عرض کنم که جناب شما با WinRar فقط یه Carrier ساختی ولی برای اجرا حتما باید آفیس نصب باشه 
> دوست گلم به این نمیگن Protable سازی


پس نرم افزارهایی مثل Thinstall Virtualization Suite v.3.387 هم پرتابل سازی نمی کنند؟ (البته من نتونستم پیداش کنم تا دانلودش کنم)
من استفاده از این روش و winrar رو از توی اینترنت پیدا کردم که برای پرتابل سازی است که روش winrarr جواب نداد یعنی برنامه ام بدون حضور اکسس، قابل اجرا نیست.

----------


## AbbasSediqi

نه خیر جناب با هیچ برنامه ای اطلا نمی توان Portable سازی کرد . قبلا گفتم خدمت شما که Portable سازی یک پروسه بسیار پیچیده است

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز ارائه راهکار جهت کرک فایل های اکسس عملا درست نیست خواهشا سوال نکنید . خیلی به این کار مایل هستید در اینترنت جستجو کنید جواب رو بدست میارید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

در جواب سوال جناب Nazanin_90  باید عرض کنم که در همین تاپیک روش کلی رو گفتم یکی از اون ها همین کار یعنی تنظیم دلبخواه متن می باشد.

----------


## alirezabahrami

> آیا در برنامه فوق میتوانید براحتی وارد محیط دیزاین برنامه اکسس شوید و یا در زمان اجرا ، نشانی از اکسس می بینید؟
>  ضمن اینکه بنده کلید شیفت را نبسته ام.
> 
> یا علی


سلام
بطور سربسته عرض كنم كه بنده در برنامه اصلي خودم پسورد ديتابيس را بصورت كد شده(رمزنگاري شده) در آورده و ذخيره كرده ام و اينكار از اين جهت انجام شده كه پسورد بطور مستقيم براي فرد ي كه قصد كرك برنامه را دارد قابل مشاهده نباشد. و يك نكته ديگر اينكه تغيير پسوند فايل ديتابيس از MDB  يا MDE به PIP صرفاً از آنجهت صورت گرفته كه آن يك نشان هم از فايل اكسس براي كساني كه از ديدن آيكون اكسس اكراه دارند مخفي بماند.  
يا علي

----------


## F_ashigh

سلام به همه دوستان
یه کم قدیمیه اما به این تاپیک هم یه نگاهی بندازید بد نیست.

موفق باشید

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...488#post484488

----------


## nazanin_90

> در هنگام اجرای فایل به ظاهر اگزه شده توسط DBtoEXE لگوئی به شکل تصویر ضمیمه ظاهر میشود . آیا میتوان از ظاهر شدن جلوگیری کرد؟


سلام
من طبق پست 13 عمل کردم و تیک گزینه start Alert(جهت عدم نمایش پیغام پیشفرض ) را برداشتم ولی بعد از کانورت و اجرای برنامه اگزه شده پیغام پیشفرض Wait...  همچمان نمایش داده میشود . این پیغام درنمونه SysInfo9.exe آقای صدیقی در ابتدایاجراء به نمایش در نمی آید .
باتشکر

----------


## vbhamed

> نه خیر جناب با هیچ برنامه ای اصلا نمی توان Portable سازی کرد . قبلا گفتم خدمت شما که Portable سازی یک پروسه بسیار پیچیده است


سلام
ولی تا جایی که من می‌دونم با Thinstall یا vmware به راحتی میشه پرتابل سازی رو انجام داد،  مشکل شما با این دو نرم افزار چیه و چرا می‌گید نمیشه ؟ یعنی چه کاری انجام نمیدن که مشکل دارید ؟

ضمنا در مورد آفیس چرا از Database Engine استفاده نمی‌کنید، این که مخصوص خود آفیس هم هست و خود مایکروسافت گذاشته.

----------


## قله بلند

> سلامولی تا جایی که من می‌دونم با Thinstall یا vmware به راحتی میشه پرتابل سازی رو انجام داد، مشکل شما با این دو نرم افزار چیه و چرا می‌گید نمیشه ؟ یعنی چه کاری انجام نمیدن که مشکل دارید ؟ضمنا در مورد آفیس چرا از دسکتاپ انجین استفاده نمی‌کنید، این که مخصوص خود آفیس هم هست و خود مایکروسافت گذاشته.


سلاممی بخشید من توی سایت مایکروسافت، desktop engine رو سرچ کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم که برای آفیس باشه. می تونم درخواست کنم که در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید.و اینکه Thinstall Virtualization Suite v.3.387 رو هم نتونستم پیدا کنم تا بینم چه طوری می شه باهاش خروجی گرفت.

----------


## AbbasSediqi

خدمت جناب vbHamed عرض کنم که منظور من از غیر ممکن بودن Portable سازی با برنامه اینه که به صورت خود کار خود برنامه Portable سازی انجام بده و جناب آقای قله بلند میخواد یه دیتابیس رو Run کنه تازه بدون اکسس اجرابشه
و به طور کل برای Portable سازی هم باید در برنامه های ذکر شده بدونید که چه فایل هایی و کدام کد ها برای رجیستری و کدام OCX ها باید نصب بشود و در برنامه وارد که در هنگام Run به خودی خود اجرا و نصب شود

یا حق

----------


## vbhamed

> سلاممی بخشید من توی سایت مایکروسافت، desktop engine رو سرچ کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم که برای آفیس باشه. می تونم درخواست کنم که در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید.و اینکه Thinstall Virtualization Suite v.3.387 رو هم نتونستم پیدا کنم تا بینم چه طوری می شه باهاش خروجی گرفت.


سلام
البته منظور من Database Engine بود اشتباه تایپی شد
اینم Thinstall ولی vmware نسخه جدیدتره اونه
http://www.ArminaCo.com/thinstall.zip

----------


## vbhamed

> خدمت جناب vbHamed عرض کنم که منظور من از غیر ممکن بودن Portable سازی با برنامه اینه که به صورت خود کار خود برنامه Portable سازی انجام بده و جناب آقای قله بلند میخواد یه دیتابیس رو Run کنه تازه بدون اکسس اجرابشه
> و به طور کل برای Portable سازی هم باید در برنامه های ذکر شده بدونید که چه فایل هایی و کدام کد ها برای رجیستری و کدام OCX ها باید نصب بشود و در برنامه وارد که در هنگام Run به خودی خود اجرا و نصب شود
> 
> یا حق


سلام
بله، اتفاقا پرتابل سازی پروسه پیچیده تری نسبت به ساخت ستاپ داره چون ساخت ستاپ رو هم درون خودش داره ولی این پیچیدگی یکبار و برای برنامه نویس هست نه کاربر، ولی منظور اینه که با این روش میشه کل آفیس رو هم پرتابل کرد چه برسه به اکسس تنها
برای اینکار می‌تونید تاپیک زیر رو ببینید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...86%D8%B5%D8%A8

----------


## saidian

سلام 
تو روخدا من آخرش نفهمیددم که رمز عبور اکسز قویهست یا نه
با نرم افزار کشف رمز نتونستم رمز مثال رو پیدا درارم
یعنی از اون هم میشه رد کرد تو رو خدا کسی کمک کنه
من نمیخام یاد بگیرم فقط میخوام مطمئن شم که نمیشه 
من تا حالا فکر میکردم نمیشه همه جا هم میگن نه ولی پس چه طور انجام شد
اقای صدیقی اقای بهرامی نواکانت نظر بدید
بچه ها هر کی متونه کمک کنه من رو فایلام از این رمزا میذارم یعنی کسی میتونه بازشون کنه  :ناراحت: 
منتظریم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گلم در Access 2007 به بعد Microsoft با استفاده از الگوریتم AES 128-bit Encryption  کل دیتابیس رو Encrypt میکنه که عملا اگر از بیش از 7 کاراکتر استفاده کنی غیر قابل حک میشه
چون برای باز کردن همچین Encryption باید حدود 476837158203125  پسورد رو باید وارد کنی تا یکی از این درست از آب در بیاد . منتهی هیچ کاری نشد نداره ولی خوب جلوی کرک شدن بویسله کرکر های تا سطح متوسط رو میگیره

----------


## New Account

دوست من جناب آقای سعیدیان

نگران نباشید و روش خودتون رو ادامه بدید

قبلا در خصوص مباحث کرکینگ و نفوذ مطالبی رو نوشته بودم ( البته جلوگیری )

مگر به صرف اینکه درب خونه شما رو یک دزد ممکنه بتونه باز کنه , براش قفل تعبیه نمیکنید ؟! , اینجا هم به همین شکله روشهای بازدارنده خودتون رو به کار ببرید تا لااقل جلوی طیف بیشتری رو بتونید بگیرید و هر کسی نتونه از حلقه امنیتی شما رد بشه

در همون مباحث هم نوشته بودم که از در عناد هرگز وارد نشید

مطمئن باشید اگر جناب آقای بهرامی این جمله رو ننوشته بودند هیچ وقت اون اتفاق هم نمی افتاد چرا که موضوعیتی نداشت :




> آیا در برنامه فوق میتوانید براحتی وارد محیط دیزاین برنامه اکسس شوید


چون موضوع رو کلی نوشته بودند و در پست قبلی ایشون هم بنده پستی درج کرده بودم و در مبحث مشارکت داشتم مجبور به این کار شدم , اگر این کار رو نمیکردم , ایشون ( و به تبعشون بقیه ) تصور میکردند که غیر قابل نفوذه که نتیجه نشون داد که تصور صحیحی نداشتند

البته امیدوارم ایشون هم به این نکته واقف باشند که در یک مبحث تمامی پتانسیل افراد حاضر در بحث رو بسنجند و در نهایت به این اتفاق از دیدگاه مثبت نگاه کنند که لااقل میبایست پروسه خودشون رو بهبود بدن

در مجموع زیاد نگران نباشید و کارهاتون رو ادامه بدید و صد البته بهبود مستمر

موفق باشید

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
دوستان بزرگوار ! لطفاً مطالب پست 16 را  مجدداً و با تأمل بیشتر مرور نمائید . عمده مطالب مطرح شده در پست فوق مربوط به پرسشی است که در رابطه با دلیل پرتابل نمودن اکسس از جناب آقای صدیقی نموده ام و درنهایت متذکر شده ام که چنانچه  اسرار به مخفی نمودن برنامه اکسس است میتوان از روش های ابتکاری دیگری استفاده نمود که ما را بی نیاز از برنامه ای همچون نرم افزار DbtoExe نماید.
بنده درتوضیح نمونه ارائه شده درپست فوق سوال کرده ام که :
آیا در برنامه فوق میتوانید براحتی وارد محیط دیزاین برنامه اکسس شوید و یا در زمان اجرا ، نشانی از اکسس می بینید؟
آیا بنده در پست فوق ادعا کرده ام که نمونه فوق به هیچ عنوان قابل دور زدن و کرک شدن نیست.
ولی با عرض پوزش ازتمامی دوستان می توانم ادعا کنم دور زدن همین نمونه ساده ای که در پست فوق قرار داده ام برای طیف وسیعی از افراد حاضر و غیر حاضر مشکل و حتی غیرممکن است . ضمن اینکه در یکی از پست های بعدی اعلام کرده ام که در برنامه اصلی خودم پروسه دور زدن قدری مشکلتر است .و به راحتی نمونه پست 16 قابل نفوذ نمی باشد مگر برای کرکر های بقول جناب صدیقی متوسط به بالا
ضمناً در ویدئو ،  نتیجه ای از دور زدن نمونه فوق مشاهده نگردید. 

یا علی

----------


## New Account

> ضمناً در ویدئو ، نتیجه ای از دور زدن نمونه فوق مشاهده نگردید.




این هم شات آبجکتهای داخلی فایلتون 
ShotA.jpg




موفق باشید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست عزیز، چون گفتید بی تفاوت نباشید دارم می‌نویسم

اول اینکه دوستمون یه طورایی اشکال کارتون رو گفتن و نشون دادن روشتون مشکل داره و این به نظر من کار خوبیه

دوم اینکه تصویری که در پست 44 ضمیمه شد دلیل جدیدی علاوه بر فیلم پست 17 بود و ایشون گفتن که در فیلم 17 دلیلشون پیامی هست که از داخل برنامه شما صادر شده یعنی برنامتون کرک شده که پیام رو داده

از اینها بگذریم این مورد رو برای هر دو عزیز می‌گم
اینجا یک سایت علمی آموزشی هست و لحن صحبتها باید مودبانه باشه حتی اگر دوستی چیزهایی گفت که نباید می‌گفت، دیگری باید از خودش سعه صدر نشون بده تا شاهد اینطور موارد نباشیم، کاربران خودشون به درستی قضاوت می‌کنن

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
چند وقتي است گزينه حذف نمودن براي بنده غير فعال گرديده و كلاً غير قابل مشاهده مي باشد.
براي ساير دوستان هم همينطوريه ؟
در هرحال من ميخواهم كليه پست هاي خودم را در اين تاپيك حذف نمايم ولي بدليل فوق قادر به اينكار نيستم .
لذا از مديريت محترم سايت خواهش مي كنم چنانچه اين پست را مشاهده فرمودند نسبت به حذف پست هاي ايجاد شده  بنده در اين تاپيك
اقدام مقتضي مبذول فرمايند و دليل حذف راهم « بنا به درخواست ايجاد كننده پست » قيد فرمايند.
با تشكر

----------


## saidian

آقای new account
لطفا اگه شد به سئوالی که برتون در خصوصی فرستادم جواب بدید
میخوام کوتاه برام روش نفوذبه اون فایل رو توضیح بدید و ضمنا روش جلوگیریش رو هم یادم بدید ( اگرهم فقط جلوگیری رویادم بدید ایرادی نداره (
اگر مقالهی در این رابطه هم نوشته باشید میتونم خریداری کنم
ممنونم
من نمیخوام هک کردن بر نامه کسی رو یادم بدید در جایی خودنم برای دفاع از نرم افزار خودم باید کمی هم هک کردن رو بلد باشم تا به روش برعکسش بتونم جلوی هک رو بگیرم
لطفا کمک کنید
ارادتمند شما سعیدیان

----------


## New Account

جناب آقای سعیدیان

پاسخ پیغام خصوصی شما ارسال شد , لطفا از درج سئوالاتی در این رابطه در سطح تالار خودداری کنید

یادگیری کرکینگ از چند وجه برای هر کسی که به دنبال مسائل امنیتی هستش مهمه

آشنایی با راههای ورود , به شما حداقل کمکی که میکنه این هستش به فکر بستن اون راه نفوذ باشید

در حالی که ندونید راه نفوذ چیه , امکان اینکه یک راهکار جلوگیری رو برای اون روش نفوذ به کار ببرید تنها در حد یک احتمال و برمبنای شانس و خطاست

باید بدونید که میشه با نگه داشتن دکمه Shift به پشت برنامه رفت تا دکمه Shift رو ببندید
باید بدونید که اطلاعات جداول رو میشه دید تا برید و اطلاعات رو رمز نگاری کنید
و ..... دانسته دیگه که هر یک نحوه ای از ورود و دسترسی غیر مجاز هستند که از سطح ابتدایی تا بسیار پیشرفته رو پوشش میدن

مبحث کلی این تاپیک یک موضوع خام و اولیه رو پوشش میده , دوستان به دنبال پرتابل سازی اکسس هستند بدون اینکه نتیجه مشخصی رو در نهایت متصور باشند , یک جستجو در نت میتونست در همون ابتدا اونها رو به نسخ پرتابل موجود هدایت کنه

نسخه پرتابل 2007

نسخه پرتابل 2010


خوب , حالا با در دست داشتن نسخه پرتابل اکسس , گام بعدیشون چیه ؟

هر آنچه که تا این لحظه انجام دادند , مسیر کشف دوباره کشفیات موجود بوده و در واقع هدر دادن زمان , در استپ بعد راهکارشون چیه ؟ اینجا همون جایی هست که کند خواهند شد چرا که بحث تقابل بین ذات واقعی یک فایل اکسس و گونه رفتاری اون و هدف مورد انتظار در سئوال هستش

قصد کیمیاگری نداشته باشید

همه کیمیاگران رفتند , مس همچنان مس باقی موند و هیچ طلایی هم در اصل و نصب خودش نامی از مس به میون نیاورد

به نظرم واقعا جای فکر داره که چرا برخی به دنبال پاک کردن صورت مساله به روشی غیر اصولی هستند

شما تصور کنید که یک نرم افزار حسابداری نوشتید و قصد فروش اون رو دارید

شما موظف هستید که پلت فرم و محیط اجرایی نرم افزارتون و الزامات اجرایی اون رو به مشتری بگید

سر گردنه نایستادید که فکر کنید پولی میگیرید و کار در همینجا مختومه میشه

تصور کنید که نرم افزارتون محدویت اجرا در یک رزولوشن خاص رو داره , میخواید به کاربر اعلام نکنید !؟

به طریق اولا تر تعجب آوره که چرا برخی اینقدر به دنبال مخفی سازی اکسس هستند که البته هیچ وقت هم موفق نخواهند شد ,  شما که در نهایت موظف هستید به خریدار/کاربر بگید که برای اجرا به اکسس نیاز داره

حال اون اکسس میتونه نسخه Client,Portable,Developer بوده باشه , مهم این هستش که وجود اکسس الزامیه و این بخش غیر قابل حذفه

داستان مجددا داستان کرکینگ هستش , شاید همه متوجه نشن که فایل اکسس هستش ولی خیلیها هم هستند که متوجه خواهند شد که اول فایل ماحصل وجود و نتیحه اجرای یک فایل اکسس هستش

ای کاش دوستان زمانی که صرف این کارها و تحقیقات میکنند که متاسفانه کمترین ارزش افزوده رو برای مشتری نهایی داره , بر روی امکانات نهایی نرم افزار کار کنند

دوستان شرط موفقیت در حیطه برنامه نویسی تمرکز بر روی خواسته های اصلی مشتری هستش , بله درسته بزک کردن هم خوبه

از مشتریان بپرسید که مخفی بودن اکسس براشون مهم تره یا امکانات نرم افزارتون , خودتون به جای مشتری خیال پرداری نکنید

اشتباه نکنید , کسی مخالف این کارها نیست , بحث بر سر اولویتهاست

خوبه آدم یک دختر 25 ساله رو بزک کنه و بفرسته خونه بخت ولی هیچ دامادی دست و دلش با یک پیرزن بزک کرده نیست ,حال میخواد هر چقدر هم آپشن بی مصرف داشته باشه

تصورم بر اینه که بسیاری دوستان هنوز میبایست به فکر بهبود راهکارهای اجرایی داخلی برنامه هاشون باشند , فرایند تغییر و بهبود یک فرایند ساکن نیست و برای همین اون رو به شکل چرخه PDCA نمایش میدن در واقع یک حلقه بسته بوده و فرایندی تکرار پذیر و نامتناهی هستش

قاعده ساده ای هست :

هر کاری رو بیشتر انجام بدید باید یک یا چند کار دیگه رو کمتر انجام بدید

وقتی روزی دو ساعت بر روی مسائل حاشیه ای کار کنید , روزی دو ساعت زمان برای انجام کارهای اساسی کم میارید

علی ایحال دوست گرامی جناب آقای سعیدیان مجددا عرض میکنم تمرکزتون رو از روی مسائلی که شاید بشه گفت در حال حاضر نیازی به این حد از تمرکز بر روی اون ندارید , بردارید و به سمت انجام یک کار مناسب باشید

اجازه بدید عیسی به دین خودش باشه و موسی به دین خودش , انتخاب با خود شماست

مجددا میگم دوست من نگران نباشید , هر کرکری هر نرم افزاری رو کرک نمیکنه پس ذهن خودتون رو مغشوش نکنید

موفق باشید

پی نوشت :

جناب آقای سعیدیان کرک و هک دو اصطلاح متفاوت هستند

هک به عملیات نفوذ در سیتمهای مبتنی بر شبکه و نت اطلاق میشه , شما یک شبکه ارتباطی و یا یک سایت رو هک میکنید , در واقع هک به عملیات نفوذ از راه دور هم اطلاق میشه

کرکینگ به عملیات نفوذ در روالهای اجرایی نرم افزارهای کلاینت بیس گفته میشه , فرضا شکستن گلوگاه امنیتی یک نرم افزار , حال این گلوگاه میتونه رمز عبور بوده باشه و یا فرضا فعال سازی غیر مجاز یک دکمه غیر فعال شده

پس اگر احیانا روزی خواستید در همون شهر خودتون به دنبال منابع و یا کلاس آموزشی باشید , این دو اصطلاح رو در جایگاه درست و با توجه به نیاز کاری خودتون به کار ببرید تا لااقل از اتلاف زمان و سرمایتون جلوگیری به عمل بیارید

همونطوری که قبلا هم عنوان کردم , در این خصوص آموزش خاصی از سوی بنده به صورت عمومی وجود نداره

بخشی از پاسختون رو هم که در داخل پیغام خصوصی عنوان کردم , امیدوارم کفایت نیاز شما رو داشته باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## New Account

جناب آقای فرجام فر

ممنونم از حضورتون

تصور میکنم بد موقع تشریف آوردید به تالار اکسس , باور بفرمایید همیشه بدین شکل نیست و گهگاهی بدین شکله !

علی ایحال موردی هست که اتفاق افتاده و ذات اصطکاکی کار طلب میکنه که گاهی یکی از طرفین و یا هر دو از دایره منطق خارج بشن , گریزی نیست و همه باید تحمل کنیم

بگذریم

جناب آقای فرجام فر

تصور میکنم یک مقدار حواشی ایجاد شده و پراکندگی برخی مطالب منجر شد که شما در تشخیص درد مرتبط با سئوال دچار انحراف بشید

مثل بیماری که با بروز نشانه های غلط , پزشک خودش رو در تشخیص با خطا مواجه میکنه

اگر زمان داشتید یک بار دیگه سئوال اول رو مطالعه و در نهایت به جمع بندی نهایی برسید

اصطلاح اجرایی رو وقتی مطرح میکنیم در نگاه اول پسوند exe در ذهن تداعی میشه ؛ شما در اکسس هم با امکان تبدیل شدن فایلهای اکسس به نسخه اجرایی و یا همون Executable مواجه خواهید شد , این تبدیل داخلی در واقع به همون فرایند تبدیل فایل اکسس از فرمت MDB/ACCDB به MDE/ACCDE اطلاق میشه و شامل فرایند تبدیل فایل به یک نسخه Standalone/قائم به ذات و مستقل نیست

موفق باشید و ممنونم از مشارکتتون

:.:.:.::.:.:.

پی نوشت : یکی از دوستان به بنده گلایه کردند که مبحث کرکینگ یک مبحث انحرافی بود و از اونجا که شاید مشغولیت ذهنی برخی دیگه از دوستان هم شده باشه , اون رو به صورت عمومی توضیح میدم

بنده شخصا با اصل این موضوع مخالفم , امیدوارم دانسته هامون رو در کنار هم بذاریم و به یک نتیجه منطقی برسیم و نه نتایجی احساسی 

خدمت اون دوستمون عرض میکنم که هر پروسه ای به هر شکلی که بخواید پیاده سازی کنید , در نهایت میبایست به یک نقطه نهایی که همون اجرای فایل هست منتهی بشه

شما به هر شکلی ممکنه قصد غذا خوردن داشته باشید

یکی با دست , یکی با چنگال , یکی کباب و دیگری سوپ میخوره ولی در نهایت یک چیزه مشترکه و اون هم دهانه !

عقل حکم میکنه اگر قصد دارید جلوی غذا خوردن کسی رو بگیرید , بهترین راه نظارت و پایش دهان به عنوان گیت ورودی اصلی هستش

دوستی ممکنه بخواد سفسطه بکنه و بگه به فرد سرم وصل میکنیم , خدمت اون دوستم عرض میکنم ما داریم در مورد استانداردها صحبت میکنیم 

سرم قوت قالب شاید 1000 نفر از میلیاردها نفر انسان موجود باشه , انسانهای عادی از راه دهان غذا میخورند , اتفاقا قطع یک سرم ساده تر از بستن دهان هستش چرا که فردی که به اون سرم وصل کردید حتی توان ساده ترین مقابله رو هم نداره , پس امیدوارم هیچ کسی لااقل در نرم افزارش مجبور به استفاده از شیوه های سرم مانند نشه

نتیجه گیری :

پناه بردن به هر شیوه اجرایی فایل اکسس , حال اون شیوه بخواد پرتابل سازی اسمش رو بذارید و یا بخواید از Loader استفاده کنید و یا Packer و یا هر چیز دیگه ای , تنها روش واسطه ای اجرا رو تغییر میده , فرایند در نهایت ثابت هستش و اون هم اینه که شما کنترل نهایی نرم افزارتون رو میبایست به سمت اکسس پاس کنید

در نهایت بنده هیچ تمایلی به ورود به این مباحث ندارم و اصراری هم نمیکنم بر پذیرش نظر , چون این مباحث مشکلات خاص خودش رو به همراه میاره 

افراد بر مبنای تصورات ممکنه نظر بدن در حالی که تمایز زیادی بین نظر و عمل وجود داره و این مشکل سازه , با همه نمیشه وارد بحث شد خصوصا اگر فرد هم اطلاعات کافی نداشته باشه , هم پتانسیل پذیرش و هم انعطاف که هر سه اینها منجر به نتایجی ناخواسته میشه که به کرات شاهد هستیم ( حداقل جناب آقای فرجام با توجه به جایگاه مدیریتشون خیلی خیلی بیشتر دیدند )

موفق باشید

----------


## New Account

جناب آقای بهرامی

شکسته نفسی کردید

ممنونم ازتون که در پیغام خصوصی که به آقای صدیقی داشتید بنده رو استاد خودتون خطاب کردید ( در مسائل فنی )
ممنونم ازتون که در پیغام خصوصیتون که به آقای صذیقی نوشتید عنوان کردید که خیلی چیزها از بنده نوعی یاد گرفتید ( مسائل فنی )

ولی علی الظاهر نوشته هاتون برای اون دوستتون افاقه نکرده چون ایشون کار خودشون رو دارند میکنند !

 اجازه ندید ایشون به نام شما و برای شما هزینه تراشی کنه , بنده مایل نیستم به خاطر یک شخص ثالث مجهول وارد یک فاز اصطکاکی با شما بشم , مطلوبم نیست و به دنبالش هم نیستم البته  مطمئنا میدونید این تحمل هم آستانه مشخصی داره و قطعا تا همین لحظه هم انتظار داشتید که میبایست چندین باره روال از کنترل خارج میشد ولی نشده ! ( علت اینه که خیلی وقته یاد گرفتم با هر کسی وارد بحث نشم )

با اجازه مدیران تالار اکسس یک مقدار در خصوص کرکینگ فایل شما به صورت بی پرده صحبت کنیم , به دور از بلوفهای برخی کاربران  و تنها با نگاه کردن به واقعیات و به صورت عملی

قصد پایین آوردن سطح کار نیست بلکه نشان دادن محدودیت ذاتی موجود در اکسس و به فکر افتادنتون برای راهکار هستش

جهت کرک فایلتون مراحل زیر رو اجرا کنید ( اگر سریغ اجرا کنید حداکثر 10 ثانیه طول میکشه )

برنامه رو اجرا کنید
دکمه های Alt+F11 رو فشار بدید
در داخل محیط Visual Basic Editor دکمه Design Mode رو فشار بدید ( دکمه ای که آیکون یک گونیا و خط کش بر روی اون وجود داره )
محیط  Visual Basic Editor رو ببندید
بر  روی فرم کلیک راست کنید , فرم رو ببندید و به پشت برنامه وارد بشید
پایان

دوست من بنده در هیچ جایی ننوشتم که رمز عبور پیدا شده ولی متاسفانه دوستتون نوشت قابلیت تغییر اون وجود داره و کار رو تا سطح یک کرکینگ رتبه بالا , به بالا کشید , دوستان دیگه شما به دنبال رمز عبور بودند و نه بنده

شاید اگر یک آدم بیمار بود , اصلا بهتون نمیگفت , وقتی نرم افزارتون به بازار میرفت و با نسخه کرک شده اون مواجه میشدید , اونوقت قطعا میبایست متوجه نقص میشدید ولی دیگه دیر شده بود

این فایل می تونست با یک اجرای دقیق بسیار قوی تر از وضعیت فعلی باشه

شاید تصور کنید دکمه های Alt+F11 رو میبندید , باز هم خدمت شما عرض میکنم هیچ فایده ای نداره , یا میتونید صحبت بنده رو قبول کنید و یا بلوفهای دیگران رو , خودتون رو به عنوان نمونه های آزمایشگاهی دیگران قرار ندید

حال مشکل کجاست که رمز عبور پیچیده شما با استفاده از روش مورد استفادتون مغلوب میشه ؟

بنده بی پرده  ( بر خلاف برخی دوستان جدیدتون که همین اول کار برای کاربران شرط میذارن و منت که آموزش ریبون بدن ) هر آنچه که بود گفتم . کجا ؟




> پناه بردن به هر شیوه اجرایی فایل اکسس , حال اون شیوه بخواد پرتابل سازی اسمش رو بذارید و یا بخواید از Loader استفاده کنید و یا Packer و یا هر چیز دیگه ای , تنها روش واسطه ای اجرا رو تغییر میده , فرایند در نهایت ثابت هستش و اون هم اینه که شما کنترل نهایی نرم افزارتون رو میبایست به سمت اکسس پاس کنید


رمز عبور هر آنچه میخواد باشه و هر آنچه که پیچیده باشه و رمز نگاریش هم کرده باشید , در نهایت فایل اکسس رو با اون روشتون دارید باز میکنید , فایل اکسس باز شده در اون لحظه بی دفاع شده و با روش فوق به پشت برنامه میرید

براتون نوشتم :




> خدمت اون دوستمون عرض میکنم که هر پروسه ای به هر شکلی که بخواید پیاده سازی کنید , در نهایت میبایست به یک نقطه نهایی که همون اجرای فایل هست منتهی بشه
> 
> شما به هر شکلی ممکنه قصد غذا خوردن داشته باشید
> 
> یکی با دست , یکی با چنگال , یکی کباب و دیگری سوپ میخوره ولی در نهایت یک چیزه مشترکه و اون هم دهانه !
> 
> عقل حکم میکنه اگر قصد دارید جلوی غذا خوردن کسی رو بگیرید , بهترین راه نظارت و پایش دهان به عنوان گیت ورودی اصلی هستش


بنده بر روی اکسس تمرکز کردم و اصلا با فایل اجرایی شما کاری ندارم و فقط بر روی اون کلیک کردم  ( روش نفوذ رو هم که در بالا توضیح دادم )

عنوان کردید که در نسخه اصلیتون موارد بیشتری رو رعایت کردید , امیدوارم همینطور باشه ولی در نهایت یک چیز رو خدمت شما عرض میکنم قابلیت دامپ کردن هرگونه فایلی بر روی هارد وجود داره

دقت کردید که یکی از شرکتهای نرم افزاری یکی از خدماتش به دست آوردن سورس فایل اکسس هستش , روش کار بدین شکله ( فرضا در خصوص فایل شما ) وقتی فایل اجرا شد امکان دامپ فایل به صورت بی حفاظ بر روی هارد وجود داره , و در پی اون امکان دسترسی به برخی بخشهای سورس کد به وجود میاد ( علت دسترسی به برخی بخشها یک مقدار دلایل فنی داره ) , که البته نهایت حمله به یک فایل اکسس هست که متاسفانه قطعا سیستم مغلوب میشه ولی زمانبره

ذهنتون رو با سئوالاتی که ایشون در پستتشون مطرح کردند مشغول نکنید , بنده خدا یکسری مطلب خونده همونها رو میخواد تحویل بده در حالی که اصلا نمی دونه که داره چی رو به چی پیوند میزنه

نوشت  :




> سعی در به رخ کشیدن توانایی هنر نیست و من هم نمیخوام از خودم بگم و از توانم


دیدم داره موضوع رو هم برای شما زیاد پیچیده نشون میده و میخواد از این راه واسه خودش دلقی به پا کنه , بهتر دیدم که بهتون بگم که به فکر راهکار باشید

قطعا شما اونقدر پخته هستید که پیرو اینگونه افرادی نشید , ایشون اگر دوست شما بود  و اطلاعات داشت , راهنمایی میکرد ( بنده مطالب فنی مرتبط رو نوشتم ) , نه اینکه بخواد از راه عناد با بنده در بیاد که حالا این عناد بخواد به شکلهای محتلف برای شما هزینه تراشی ایجاد کنه

موفق باشید

پی نوشت :




> بعد هم معلوم است برای همه که چرا تغییر نام کاربری دادید؟


آقای صدیقی

توی اکانت nabeel اخراج شدم ! به دلیل بحث با یک آدم بی سواد  :لبخند: 

برای همون بعدش دیگه یاد گرفتم که باهوش باشم وبا هر کسی بحث نکنم 

یک شیر پاک خورده زحمت کشیده و چند وقتی هست اون رو فعال کرده که همین جا ازشون تشکر میکنم

حالا هم که در خدمت شما هستم با هر دو اکانت , که به زودی شاید درخواست بدم و یکیش کنم ( به نظر شما nabeel رو با new account یکی کنم یا برعکس )

تازه یه چیزی بگم جالبتره برات : یکی دیگه هم داشتم به اسم Zero Defect که با نزدیک به 600 پست درخواست دادم حذفش کنن و حذفش کردن علتش هم مشابه همین وضعیت فعلی بود که با شما دارم

امری باشه در خدمتم

جواب سئوالاتون رو که از بنده پرسیدید از کسی دیگه بپرسید , متاسفانه بنده جوابشون رو بلد نیستم , سئوالات سخت و چالشی هستند و زمان بر  :لبخند: 

مخصوصا اون بخشی که نوشتید بنده مطالبم رو از اینجا کپی میکنم , واقعا جواب دادن به این یکی سخته

داستان ملا نصرالدین رو شنیدید :

از ملا پرسیدند , وسط  زمین کجاست , گفت همینجا ؛ بهش گفتن اشتباه میگی , گفت من که میگم اینجاست میخوای مترش کن

به هر حال ادعا کردید , قرار نیست که بنده خلافش رو ثابت کنم بهتون !

موفق باشید

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
بنده همانطور که قبلاً در پست 45 هم  اشاره کرده ام تصمیم داشتم کلیه پست های خودم را در این تاپیک حذف کنم ولی متأسفانه ظاهراً گزینه حذف نمودن برای کاربران مخفی شده است.
از شما عزیزان چه پنهان چند روزی است که بنده با یک آدم نام آشنا به نام صاحبخانه (البته صاحبخانه یکی از بستگان نزدیک) درگیری دارم و این درگیری هم همچنان بقوت خود باقی است.
شاید همین موضوع باعث شده که تمرکزم بر روی بعضی موارد ضعیف شده ؛ باور کنید بنده وقتی مطالب پست 58 آقای پیروز مهر را مرور می کردم و به این قسمت از  مطالب ایشان رسیدم که جهت ورود به محیط اکسس دکمه های Alt+F11 رو فشار بدهم برای یک لحظه هنگ کردم . هنگ کردم نه از این جهت که چرا بنده به این موضوع توجه ننموده ام هنگ کردم از این جهت که چرا کدی که مربوط به این موضوع بوده و در برنامه اصلی خودم از آن استفاده می کنم چرا در نمونه پست 16حذف کرده ام.
علی ایحال ضمن پوزش از همه دوستان ،خواهش می کنم نمونه پست16 را از طریق فایل اجرائی ضمیمه اجرا نمائید!
راستی بنده این نمونه را در نسخه اکسس 2013 امتحان نکرده ام و ممکن است دراجرای آن در این نسخه با خطا روبرو شوید. 
یا علی

----------


## New Account

سلام




> خواهش می کنم نمونه پست16 را از طریق فایل اجرائی ضمیمه اجرا نمائید!


از قبلیش که بدتر شد دیگه نیازی به Alt+F11 هم که نیست !

امیدوارم نیازی به مدرک نباشه , قابل تست توسط همه هستش

:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.

سلام RESMAILY

به قول خودتون , دادا , شما الان تعریف کردید از بنده حقیر یا از روی بنده رد شدید :تشویق:   :قهقهه:  :چشمک: 

موفق باشید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

جناب آقای RESMAILY با عرض سلام
در خصوص آموزش ساخت ریبون دلایل بسیار محکمی در خصوص انصراف دارم ولی اگر خواهان بودید آموزش ساخت این منو رو قرار میدم


اینم ویدئو نوع و نحوه کار

----------


## AbbasSediqi

لازم به ذکر است برای اطلاع کاربران در لینک های داده شده برای نسخه پورتابل . Access وجود نداره

----------


## AbbasSediqi

راهکاره های عدم ورود به دیتابیس در پست شماره 3 در پست زیر به صورت نمونه قرار داده شده
حذف f11 و Ctrl+G و Shift و Hidden کردن Access
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2019372

----------


## AbbasSediqi

البته لازم به ذکره که در هر حالت فایل Access رو ببندید در Command Line برنامه Access یک دستور وجود داره که باعث میشه تمامی این روش ها خنثی بشن

منتهی به دلیل بی اطلاعی اکثر افراد و حتی کرکر ها و عدم ارائه اطلاعات توسط Microsoft در زمینه Command Line در برنامه Access فعلا این روش مفیده ولی به قاطعیت نمیتوان گفت از ورود جلوگیری میکنه


منتهی استفاده از روش یاد شده در پست شماره 3 به همراه روش جناب آقای بهرامی رو میتوان به عنوان بالاترین سطح امنیت (که تا به حال حداقل من چه در سایت های ایرانی و چه در سایت های خارجی با اون بر خورد داشتم ) یاد کرد

البته در نوشتن Settup از VB6 استفاده نکنید چون Decompiler برنامه VB6 وجود داره ولی برای ++C به طور دقیق کار نمیکنه

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

لازم به ذکره که برنامه 118 مخابرات تا دو سال پیش از Access استفاده میکرد . برنامه دیکشنری نارسیس هم همین طور . برنامه دارایی برای پیمانکاران و صاحبان مشاغل هم همین طور 
نمونه های بسیار زیادی وجود داره که از Access چه به صورت دیتابیس و چه به صورت اصل برنامه استفاده میکنن

----------


## AbbasSediqi

برای اطلاع کاربران عرض میکنم در صورتی که فایل اصلی برنامه رو بدون Password قرار بدهین (مخالف نمونه جناب بهرامی ) به راحتی با برنامه MDB Viewer Plus میتوان به دیتابیس دسترسی داشت و در آن ایجاد تغییرات نمود

----------


## AbbasSediqi

بعد جناب آقای نبیل پیروز مهر

فقط بعد از اجرای برنامه Ctrl+G را بفشارید و سپس برنامه را Pause کنید و بعد Visual Basic Editor  راببندید ظاهر میشود

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

تنها نمونه جناب آقای بهرامی دو ضعف داشت

1 ) استفاده از VB6
2 ) عدم حذف F11 و Ctrl+G

اگر درست نگاه کنید به نمونه خواهید دید که با توجه به توضیحات داده شده بهترین روش را انتخاب نموده اند

یا حق

----------


## Abbas Amiri

با سلام حضور کاربران عزیر تالار اکسس

ضمن عذر خواهی از عدم حضور در  تالار به دلیل مشکلات ، از همه کاربران خصوصا اساتید محترم که الگوی اکثر  کاربران این فروم می باشند ، خواهشمند است ضمن حفظ سعه صدر  نسبت به درج  مطالبی که توهین آمیز و یا حتی نیش و کنایه باشد خودداری نموده تا خلاف  مقررات سایت و از آن هم بالاتر از بین رفتن احترام و شان دوستانی که وزنه  های تالار هستند ، نشود .
بدیهی است در صورت مشاهده ، بنابر وظیفه  نسبت به حذف پست ها ، قفل کردن تاپیک ، تذکر و جریمه خاطیان عمل خواهد شد.

----------


## alirezabahrami

> تنها نمونه جناب آقای بهرامی دو ضعف داشت
> 
> 1 ) استفاده از VB6
> 2 ) عدم حذف F11 و Ctrl+G
> 
> اگر درست نگاه کنید به نمونه خواهید دید که با توجه به توضیحات داده شده بهترین روش را انتخاب نموده اند
> 
> یا حق


سلام
هرچند با  Use Access Special Keys دیتابیس کلیدهای ترکیبی alt+f11 و ctrl+g  غیر فعال میشود ولی بنده اینکار را از طریق کد نویسی انجام میدهم  
درنمونه جدید (فایل ضمیمه) ctrl+g نیز غیر فعال شده
البته هنوز یک راه نفوذ دیگر وجود دارد که  اگر این راه نفوذ نیز بسته شود  با اطمینان بالا میتوان ادعا کردکه این روش یکی از بهترین روشها در عدم دسترسی به محیط اکسس دانست.


یا علی

----------


## New Account

> لازم به ذکر است برای اطلاع کاربران در لینک های داده شده برای نسخه پورتابل . Access وجود نداره


جناب آقاي صديقي چه فرقي وجود داره بين لينكي كه شما قرار داديد و لينكي كه بنده قرار دادم

اين لينك بنده

اين هم لينك شما




> اینم لینک دانلود پورتابل آفیس 2010 که اکسس رو هم داره میتونین فایتون رو داخل اون قرار بدید به راحتی در هر سیستمی اجرا کنید بدون نیاز به نصب آفیس
> http://top2download.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7...-portable.html


اگر بنده بنويسم ، دروغ ميگم !!

آقاي بهرامي

منطقي هست توصيه ها رو گوش بديد ، فايلتون در ويندوز XP بهبود پيدا كرده ولي باز هم نفوذ پذيره ( 20 ثانيه زمان نفوذ ) و در ويندوز 7/64  و  آفيس 2007 ، 32 بيتي حداكثر 3 ثانيه

موقعيتها هميشه در دسترس نيستند و گذار هستند

بنده از ادامه تست فايل شما منصرف ميشم

اين تصميم رو هم به دنبال توصيه يكي از دوستان اتخاذ ميكنم كه به من توصيه كردند :

".... وقتي كه همش شما اعلام نظر كني و فايلشو دور بزني ، خوب حق داره كه فكر كنه باهاش چپ افتادي .... بذار بقيه نظر بدن...."

نظرشون كاملا منطقي بود ، اين روش رو هم تست ميكنيم و از صحبتهاشون ممنونم

موفق باشيد

----------


## AbbasSediqi

جناب بهرامی نمونه ارسالی بهتر شد فقط برای جلوگیری از دستیابی از طریق processor  هم یه کاری بهتر بود در نظر میگرفتید

جناب آقای نبیل پیروز مهر با عرض شرمندگی باید بنده عرض کنم که من هم اشتباه شما رو انجام دادم ولی دیدم در این نسخه های پورتابل که تا به حال من حدود 10 گیگ دانلود کردم در مدل های مختلف اصلا اکسس پورتابل وجود نداره و از بابت اون پست هم شرمنده . بابت یادآوری شما هم تشکر میکنم . در ضمن پست مربوطه اصلاح شد

یا علی

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوستان و اساتید محترم یه نگاه به پست 53 بندازید ببنید این چه طوریه خوبه؟

طبق پست های قبل که در مورد تغییرات به دلبخواه اکسس . یکی از روش ها میتونه همین باشه که به جای hidden کردن Access مو ها رو Edit کنید

این  نمونه مال خود Microsoft 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2033773

----------


## alirezabahrami

> جناب بهرامی نمونه ارسالی بهتر شد فقط برای جلوگیری از دستیابی از طریق processor  هم یه کاری بهتر بود در نظر میگرفتید
> 
> یا علی


سلام آقاي صديقي!
اتفاقاً ديروز متوجه اين راه نفوذ شدم و آن را برطرف كردم ولي به نظر خودم هنوز يك راه نفوذ ديگر وجود دارد كه سعي مي كنم به ياري خدا  آن را نيز ببندم.
يا علي

----------


## New Account

> جناب آقای نبیل پیروز مهر با عرض شرمندگی باید بنده عرض کنم که من هم اشتباه شما رو انجام دادم ولی دیدم در این نسخه های پورتابل که تا به حال من حدود 10 گیگ دانلود کردم در مدل های مختلف اصلا اکسس پورتابل وجود نداره و از بابت اون پست هم شرمنده . بابت یادآوری شما هم تشکر میکنم . در ضمن پست مربوطه اصلاح شد
> 
> یا علی


سلام جناب آقای صدیقی

بنده اشتباه نکردم ( شما هم اشتباه نکرده بودید توی پس اولیتون )

دوست من مطلب اولتون رو درست نوشته بودید , اون رو زدید پاک کردید

بنده کی تایید کردم که توی اون پکیجها اکسس پرتابل نیست , جمله بنده  رو درست نخوندید

بنده نوشتم لینک معرفی شده بنده با لینک معرفی شده با شما یکی بود ( نسخه 2010 ) , بنده عرض کردم که چه طوره اگر شما معرفی کنید وجود داره من معرفی کنم خیر !

متاسفانه با توجه به مطلب بالاتون یک مقدار شک کردم و مجبور شدم دانلود کنم و دیدم توش اکسس داره و تنها اتفاقی که این وسط افتاد هدر رفتن 600 مگ از اینترنتم بود ( چون بنده اصلا به این نسخه نیازی نداشتم , قبلا نسخه 2007 رو دانلود کرده بودم که اون هم اکسس داره )

پس مجددا خدمت شما عرض میکنم , نسخه پرتابل در هردوی لینکهای معرفی شده وجود داره

موفق باشید

پی نوشت 1 : چقدر خوب میشد که یکی دیگه از کاربرها به شما میگفت که نسخه اکسس پرتابل توی اون لینکها هست

اینجوری وقوع چند حالت امکان پذیره :

1 - اصلا کسی مطالب رو نمیخونه
2 - میخونه و براش فایده ای نداره
3 - میخونه و متوجه وجود یا عدم وجود نسخه پرتابل نمیشه
4 - متوجه وجودش میشه مصلحت و دور اندیشی رو در این میبینه که به شما نگه چون بعدها به شما نیاز داره و نمیخواد احیانا شما ازش ناراحت بشید

با گروه آخر در اسرع وقت قطع رابطه کن , چون نگاه ابزاری دارند به شما و اینجوری متاسفانه شما هیچ وقت متوجه اشتباهات ممکنه نشید مگر اینکه خودتون متوجه بشید

تصویر محتویات فولدر نسخه 2010

Portable Shot.jpg

پی نوشت دو : دوست من اگر هر مطلبی بنویسید ولی به بنده منتسب نکنید مطمئن باشید دیگه هیچ وقت نظر نمیدم , اینجا مجبور بودم چون مطلبی رو از زبان بنده نقل کرده بودید که متاسفانه اشتباه بود

----------


## alirezabahrami

سلام
متأسفانه هنوز فرصت نصب ویندوز سون و اکسس 2013 را بر روی سیستم خودم پیدا نکرده ام تا نمونه تقریباً بهبود یافته پست 16 را تست نمایم ؛ با این وجود ازدوستان خواهش می کنم نمونه ضمیمه را رامجدداً امتحان و چنانچه درنمونه فوق ، راه نفوذی به محیط داخلی برنامه پیدا نمودند اعلام تا انشاءالله راهکار جدید بکار گرفته شود.
یا علی

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> متأسفانه هنوز فرصت نصب ویندوز سون و اکسس 2013 را بر روی سیستم خودم پیدا نکرده ام تا نمونه تقریباً بهبود یافته پست 16 را تست نمایم ؛ با این وجود ازدوستان خواهش می کنم نمونه ضمیمه را رامجدداً امتحان و چنانچه درنمونه فوق ، راه نفوذی به محیط داخلی برنامه پیدا نمودند اعلام تا انشاءالله راهکار جدید بکار گرفته شود.
> یا علی


سلام
بنده  موفق به نفوذ نشدم ، ظاهراً راه های نفوذ بسته شده .
با تشکر

----------


## AbbasSediqi

جناب بهرامی با سلام و خسته نباشی

نمونه جدید بهتر شد . اما بازم نفوذ پذیره


نمونه کرک شده رو قرار دادم . یک مسیج و یک فرم اضافه نمونه شد

----------


## alirezabahrami

> جناب بهرامی با سلام و خسته نباشی
> 
> نمونه جدید بهتر شد . اما بازم نفوذ پذیره
> 
> 
> نمونه کرک شده رو قرار دادم . یک مسیج و یک فرم اضافه نمونه شد


سلام
لطفاً نمونه بهبود یافته تر نسبت به نمونه قبلی را امتحان بفرمائید!
ممنون

----------


## alirezabahrami

عجيبه ! يعني توي اين تالار با اين عظمت فقط دو نفرند كه ...............

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام جناب بهرامی عزیز


دوباره کرک شد

با همون روش که خدمتتون اعلام کردم

یا حق

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> متأسفانه هنوز فرصت نصب ویندوز سون و اکسس 2013 را بر روی سیستم خودم پیدا نکرده ام تا نمونه تقریباً بهبود یافته پست 16 را تست نمایم ؛ با این وجود ازدوستان خواهش می کنم نمونه ضمیمه را رامجدداً امتحان و چنانچه درنمونه فوق ، راه نفوذی به محیط داخلی برنامه پیدا نمودند اعلام تا انشاءالله راهکار جدید بکار گرفته شود.
> یا علی





> با سلام جناب بهرامی عزیز
> 
> 
> دوباره کرک شد
> 
> با همون روش که خدمتتون اعلام کردم
> 
> یا حق


با سلام و تشکرویژه ازآقای صدیقی عزیز
همانطور که حدس زده بودم بعضی از کدهای بکار رفته در فایل اجرائی در ویندوز سون عمل نمی کند و باید نسبت به اصلاح و تغییر آنها اقدام کنم 
آقای صدیقی آیا فایل فوق را در ویندوز xp نیزامتحان کردین؟
باتشکر

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام جناب بهرامی


در جواب بله در هر دو ویندوز تست گردیده و به علاوه در ویندوز 8 و 8.1 نیز تست شده . مشکل در ویندوز نیست در همه ویندوز ها عملکرد درست داره اما در قبال Access 2013 دچار مشکل است .  تنظیمات فایل مربوطه برای عدم نشان دادن منو Option در Access 2013 کار نمی کنه
یا حق

----------


## saidian

> دوست گلم در Access 2007 به بعد Microsoft با استفاده از الگوریتم AES 128-bit Encryption  کل دیتابیس رو Encrypt میکنه که عملا اگر از بیش از 7 کاراکتر استفاده کنی غیر قابل حک میشه
> چون برای باز کردن همچین Encryption باید حدود 476837158203125  پسورد رو باید وارد کنی تا یکی از این درست از آب در بیاد . منتهی هیچ کاری نشد نداره ولی خوب جلوی کرک شدن بویسله کرکر های تا سطح متوسط رو میگیره


اینکه رمزش پیداشده

r&1&!#2NaN$va5sarahg

یعنی کارش نمی شه کرد  :ناراحت: 

کمک کنید چرا کسی جواب نمیده

----------


## alirezabahrami

> اینکه رمزش پیداشده
> 
> r&1&!#2NaN$va5sarahg
> 
> یعنی کارش نمی شه کرد 
> 
> کمک کنید چرا کسی جواب نمیده


با سلام و تشكر از آقاي سعيديان
لطفاً نمونه جديد كه در رمز آن تغيير كوچكي داده شد را هم امتحان كنيد 
فقط يك خواهش از دوستان گلم دارم و آن اينكه  اولاً سعي كنند با معلومات و تخصص خودشان نسبت به كرك نمونه اقدام و اگر هم مي خواهند از تخصص و تجربيات ديگران براي اينكار استفاده كنند  سعي كنند اين كسب تجربه براي آنها واقعاً مفيد و سودمند باشد و به دانش آنها بيفزايد.

يا علي

----------


## New Account

آقای بهرامی

این رمز فایل دوم شماست

w&5&x#sojN$nktsvrq!z

بنده از آقای سعیدیان خواستم که پاسخ شما رو ندن

تصور میکنم اینکه شک کنیم که آیا این بنده خدا خودش موفق به پیدا کردن رمز شده و یا دیگری , مناسب نباشه

سه بار مکاتبه کرد در خصوص فایلتون , حوصله بنده رو سر برد و در نهایت برای اینکه به ایشون نشون بدم که مشکل پایه ای هستش رمز رو بهشون اعلام کردم ( حال ایشون چرا در تالار درج کردند , ا... اعلم )

مطمئن باشید که این هم آخرین راند بازی رمز عبور بود که با شما داشتم !

به دنبال جواب سئوال "توسط چه کسی نباشیم"

به دنبال جواب سئوال "با چه انگیزه ای نباشیم"

به دنبال جواب سئوال "چطور" باشیم

وقتمون رو با اوهام و تصور نقشه کشی اشرار و لابی اونها هدر ندیم

:.:.:.:.:.

abas1388 ممنونم از مطالب بسیار مفیدی که درج کرده بودید ولی متاسفانه مجبور شدید اونها رو حدف کنید

امیدوارم شرایطی ایجاد بشه , که حتی مجبور نباشیم مطالب درست رو حذف کنیم هر چند اون مطالب خوشایند کسی نباشه

به هر حال ممنونم از شما

موفق باشید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام خدمت شما جناب آقای saidian


دوباره مجبورم اعلام کنم که بدست آمدن Password از طریق خود دیتابیس اتفاق نیفتاده


بلکه از طریق decompile فایل اجرایی بدست اومد . البته به جناب بهرامی در این باره چندین بار اعلام خطر کردم که vbبه راحتی decompile میشود.

اونم به طریق زیر


صرفا جهت اطلاع شما اعلام میکنم . نگران نباید کرکر درستی برای بدست آوردن پسورد فایل Access 2007 به بعد نیومده



این هم روش



3.jpg

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اگر هم بنده در اشتباهم و شما یا هر شخص دیگری توانستید رمز ورود رو از طریق خود دیتابیس پیدا کنید خوشحال میشم به بنده اعلام کنید . تا یه فکری بکنیم 

شاید به طور کل بی خیال access بشوم

اگر هم شده یه اشاره کوچک به نحوه این کار کنید کفایت میکند

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

این هم مقایسه دوفایل یک نمونه( بدون هیچ Table یا Form ، دیتابیس خالی ) . یکی بدون password و دیگری دارای password


ضمیمه 120098

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

تخصص اصلی من VB هستش ولی قبلا مثل شما با اکسس کار می‌کردم،  اما خب دیدم برنامه نویسی تجاری با اکسس خیلی خیلی محدودتر و دست و پاگیرتر  از یک زبان برنامه نویسی است بنابراین سریعا اون رو رها کردم حتی تا یک  مدتی گزارشاتم درون همون فایل اکسس بود ولی اونم تغییر دادم

ممکنه  کسی که اکسس کار می‌کنه هم بتونه برنامه خوبی بنویسه و در بعضی موارد مثل  تولید سریع فرم و گزارشات کارش راحت باشه ولی اصلا انعطاف پذیری و قدرت کار  با یک زبان برنامه نویسی رو نداره و خیلی کارها با دردسر زیادی همراه میشه
البته از این مدل ویزاردهای ایجاد فرم و گزارشات هم تو زبانهای برنامه نویسی فراوان پیدا میشه

زبان  VB6 هم که کاملا مشابه اکسس است با امکانات بیشتر، یعنی دقیقا می‌تونید  کدهای نوشته شده در اکسس رو درون VB6 کپی کنید و هیچ تغییری نیاز نیست

در  نهایت طبق تجربه موکدا توصیه می‌کنم اگر قراره برنامه های تجاری بنویسید  از زبانهای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنید و اصلا هم کارتون سخت نیست

اما  در مورد موضوع این تاپیک و با توجه به اینکه خیلی ها ممکنه تاحالا برنامه  های بزرگی در اکسس نوشته باشن که انتقالش به یک زبان برنامه نویسی مشکل  باشه و برای اینکه موضوع پسورد و ... حل بشه یک راه حل دیگه علاوه بر  راههای گفته شده در این تاپیک این هستش که روالهای پایه ای و اصلی برنامتون  رو در زبان VB6 بنویسید و به صورت DLL در بیارید و در اکسس از اونها  استفاده کنید، مثلا روالهای محاسباتی مهم و ... که خودتون با توجه به  برنامه بهتر می‌دونید کدوم ها هستند، برای DLL هم می‌تونید به راحتی قفل  بزارید (قفل لایسنس تلفنی یا سخت افزاری یا ...)که کسی نتونه استفاده کنه
به  این ترتیب حتی اگر فایلتون باز بشه کسی قادر به استفاده از اون نیست چون  قسمتی از کارتون در اکسس نیست که کسی کپی کنه مثل اینکه قراره یک ماشین رو  کپی کنید ولی وقتی در کاپوت رو باز کنید یک موتور کاملا پلمپ شده می‌بینید  که به این راحتی ها قابل باز شدن نیست

البته این راهی که عرض کردم علاوه بر تدابیری هست که قبلا در خود اکسس انجام می‌دادید

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

ولی من از راهکار های استاتید در این تاپیک استفاده کردم ولی بازم مشکلی هست و اون اینه که صداهارو اجرا نمی کنه. باید فکر اساسی کرد.

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست تو بذار چون بازکردن رمزش سخته

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> 
> تخصص اصلی من VB هستش ولی قبلا مثل شما با اکسس کار می‌کردم، اما خب دیدم برنامه نویسی تجاری با اکسس خیلی خیلی محدودتر و دست و پاگیرتر از یک زبان برنامه نویسی است بنابراین سریعا اون رو رها کردم حتی تا یک مدتی گزارشاتم درون همون فایل اکسس بود ولی اونم تغییر دادم
> 
> ممکنه کسی که اکسس کار می‌کنه هم بتونه برنامه خوبی بنویسه و در بعضی موارد مثل تولید سریع فرم و گزارشات کارش راحت باشه ولی اصلا انعطاف پذیری و قدرت کار با یک زبان برنامه نویسی رو نداره و خیلی کارها با دردسر زیادی همراه میشه
> البته از این مدل ویزاردهای ایجاد فرم و گزارشات هم تو زبانهای برنامه نویسی فراوان پیدا میشه
> 
> زبان VB6 هم که کاملا مشابه اکسس است با امکانات بیشتر، یعنی دقیقا می‌تونید کدهای نوشته شده در اکسس رو درون VB6 کپی کنید و هیچ تغییری نیاز نیست
> 
> در نهایت طبق تجربه موکدا توصیه می‌کنم اگر قراره برنامه های تجاری بنویسید از زبانهای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنید و اصلا هم کارتون سخت نیست


با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت استاد vbhamed عزیز
به نظرم با همین اکسس که خیلی ها آن را فقط بعنوان پایگاه داده می شناسند و نمی توان برنامه های زیبا و جذاب در این محیط پیاده کرد خیلی کارهای قشنگ و جذابی تهیه و طراحی نمود که در ظاهر با برنامه های تهیه شده در زبان های برنامه نویسی پیشرفته هیچ تفاوتی ندارد و تهیه این برنامه جذاب و دیدنی صرفاً از عهده اساتیدی همچون استاد پیروز مهر و استاد بهرامی بر می آید که در برنامه نویسی در محیط اکسس ید بالائی دارند .

ویدئو پست 18 همین تاپیک را ملاحظه بفرمائید!
و یا تصاویر پست های آقای بهرامی در تاپیک زیر  را ملاحظه بفرمائید ! خدا وکیلی تصور میشه انمونه های فوق در محیط اکسس تهیه شده باشد ؟
راست چین نمودن منوهای اکسس ( منظورم منوهایی اافقی شامل پرونده ، امکانات و در برنامه برنامه است )یک موضوع حل نشده ای است که تا کنون در این تالار برای حل آن راهکاری ارائه نشده که در برنامه های آقای بهرامی بخوبی این مسئله حل شده 
موفق باشید

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...25#post1985925

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست عزيزم
من كه اشاره كردم با اكسس هم ميشه كارهاي خوبي انجام داد، اما از قديم گفتن هر كسي را بهر كاري ساختند، در مورد نرم افزارها هم همينطوره، مقايسه شما مثل اين مي‌مونه كه يك نفر گرافيست حرفه‌اي بخواد از بين فتوشاپ و كلي برنامه هاي گرافيكي ديگه كه بعضا كارهايي رو راحت تر از فتوشاپ انجام مي‌دن انتخاب كنه، مسلمه كه فتوشاپ يك برنامه پايه‌اي گرافيكي است و قطعا انتخاب حرفه اي هاست وگرنه تو اينترنت جستجو كنيد ببينيد شخصي پيدا شده با نقاش ويندوز چه نقاشيهاي حرفه اي و جالبي كشيده يا جالب تر از اون طرف با رنگبندي سلولهاي شيت اكسل نقاشيهاي زيبا كشيده ! ولي به نظر شما اين كار درسته ؟ حساب وقت بسيار گرانبها رو نمي‌كنيد

شما مشكل جالبي رو مطرح كرديد كه به قول شما تا كنون براش راهكاري ارائه نشده در حاليكه در زبانهاي برنامه نويسي اصلا به اين موضوعات پيش پا افتاده فكر نمي‌كنن و هم و غم برنامه نويس اين مسائل جزئي نيست، من هم كه گفتم در انجام كار حرفه اي با اكسس مطمئنا به دردسرهاي زيادي برمي‌خوريد كه تا شما بخواين دنبال حل اينطور مشكلات باشيد، برنامه نويسهاي زبانهاي برنامه نويسي برنامشون رو هم نوشتن و تحويل دادن

دوست گرامي، مشكل ما چند تا چيز هست، يكي عادت كردن به رويه خاصي براي انجام كارها و ترس از تجربه راههاي جديد و اصولي تر
يعني فكر مي‌كنيم اگر به سراغ متد جديد بريم چون چيز زيادي بلد نيستيم توش مي‌مونيم و نمي‌تونيم كارمون رو انجام بديم در حاليكه همه اين امكانات براي راحتي ما طراحي شد و نياز هم نيست يكباره سوئيچ كنيد، كم كم مي‌تونيد از زبانهاي برنامه نويسي در كنار اكسس استفاده كنيد تا اينكه به طور كامل سوئيچ كنيد

ضمنا در مورد بانك اطلاعاتي الان بانك اطلاعاتي Jet ميكروسافت كه برنامه اكسس بر پايه اون كار مي‌كنه ديگه براي كارهاي امروزي زياد جوابگو نيست و Sql Server و Oracle و ... هستن كه بايد استفاده بشن

تابحال با كلاسها كار كردين، وراثت، چند ريختي، پلي مورفيسم و ...، كار با اينترنت چطور (منظورم وب سايت نيست بلكه برنامه اي كه با وب در ارتباطه)
البته قصد من مطرح كردن چند اصطلاح دهن پر كن نيست، اينها هم تكنيك هايي هستن كه براي برنامه نويسي هاي نوين كاربرد دارن و كار برنامه نويس رو بسيار راحت و ساخت يافته مي‌كنن و امكان نوشتن برنامه هاي بهتري رو ميدن، شايد با آجر آجر روي هم گذاشتن به روش قديم بشه خونه قشنگي ساخت اما به نظر شما ميشه با اين روش برجهاي خيلي بلند و بزرگ ساخت، ضد زلزله باشه، امكانات مختلف از جمله آسانسور و شوتينگ زباله و ... ، بماند كه طرف الان با پرينتر سه بعدي سايز بزرگ يك خونه رو در 1 روز مي‌سازه !!!
اگر هم بگيد ميشه با همون روش قديمي همه اينها رو ساخت حتما زمان، هزينه و نيروي كار بسيار زيادتري مي‌بره كه قابل توجيه نيست
http://isna.ir/fa/news/92102413837/%...B9%D8%AF%DB%8C

http://www.chidaneh.com/news/%D8%B3%...%D9%88%D8%B2-0

در دنياي امروز كارها تخصصي شدن، بانك اطلاعاتي سيستم خودش رو داره، نرم افزار سيستم خودش، تازه حتي در سطح نرم افزار الان با معماري سه لايه نوشته ميشه : Data, Business Logic, Application ، حتي در خود لايه ها هم تقسيم بنديهايي وجود داره، مثلا شما به عنوان برنامه نويس با ديتابيس كار مي‌كنيد و اون رو مي‌سازيد ولي افرادي هستن كه روي افزايش سرعت ديتابيس، كوئري ها و ... كار مي‌كنن تا راندمان كلي كار رو افزايش بدن

و حالا تصور كنيد در اكسس همه اينها با هم بايد باشن و همه رو يك نفر مديريت كنه، مطمئنا در جايي به بن بست برمي‌خوريد و بعضي هاش هم اصلا قابل انجام نيست

 البته كل موارد مطرح شده در بالا براي كسي هست كه قصدش برنامه نويس شدنه و مي‌خواد در آينده شغلش اين باشه و كار كنه وگرنه براي افرادي كه مي‌خوان نياز خاصي رو رفع كنن يا يك برنامه ساده بنويسن همون اكسس كاملا كفايت مي‌كنه

در پايان توضيحي از معماري 3 لايه هم ببينيد

Data Access Layer
وظیفه این لایه برقراری ارتباط با منابع داده ای خارجی، مثل پایگاه داده می باشد. این لایه شامل یکسری آبجکت های داده ای است که اطلاعات را از منابع داده ای خارجی دریافت و یا به آنها ارسال می کنند.

Business Logic Layer
این لایه همانند یک لایه واسط عمل می کند که اطلاعات را از برنامه دریافت می نماید و به لایه Data ارسال و یا نتایج تولید شده از درخواست های ارسالی را از لایه Data دریافت و به  برنامه تحویل می دهد. کلیه قوانین سازمانی و شرایط حاکم بر سیستم در این بخش بررسی و کنترل می شوند.

Application Layer
این لایه همان رابط های کاربری و فرمهایی است که کاربران سیستم با آنها سر و کار دارند.

نحوه ارتباط لایه ها با یکدیگر

درخواست های کاربر از لایه Application به لایه Business ارسال می گردد. لایه Business کنترل های لازم را بر روی اطلاعات انجام می دهد و در صورت صحت، درخواست را به لایه Data ارسال می نماید. لایه Data نیز با توجه به درخواست کاربر پردازش های لازم را بر روی داده ها انجام داده و نتیجه حاصله را به لایه Business تحویل می دهد. لایه Business نیز خروجی دریافتی از لایه Data را به لایه Application ارسال می نماید.

در واقع در این معماری لایه Application هیچ اطلاعاتی راجع به لایه Data ندارد و نمی تواند به آن دسترسی داشته باشد. همچنین لایه Data نیز هیچ اطلاعاتی راجع به لایه Application و Business ندارد. اما لایه Business چون به عنوان یک لایه واسط عمل می کند به هر دو لایه دسترسی و از آنها اطلاع دارد.

در زبانهای برنامه نویسی برای پیاده سازی هر لایه یک Class Library یا کتابخانه ای از کلاسها را ایجاد می نمایند.

مزایای استفاده از معماری 3 لایه

    هر گونه تغییر در لایه Data یا منابع داده ای خارجی موجب می شود تا کمترین آسیب را به لایه های دیگر و ساختار برنامه وارد نماید.
    بخش بندی برنامه در چندین لایه که باعث کاهش پیچیدگی و حجم کد نویسی می گردد.
    تغییر، توسعه، نگهداری و پشتیبانی از نرم افزار در آینده به آسانی صورت می گیرد.
    هر لایه به صورت مستقل عمل می کند و هیچگونه وابستگی بین آنها وجود ندارد.
    امکان استفاده مجدد از کلاس های هر لایه در پروژه های دیگر
    تجزیه یک سیستم به چند زیر سیستم و توسعه سریعتر و آسان تر آن
    لایه Application با عبارات و دستورات پایگاه داده آمیخته نمی گردد
    قاعده Location Transparency (عدم مداخله و درگیری لایه ها با یکدیگر) حفظ می شود.

----------


## New Account

> سلام
> دوست عزيزم
> من كه اشاره كردم با اكسس ....


سلام جناب آقای فرجام فر

مطالب متعددی درج فرمودید که پاسخ دهی به اونها هم طولانیه و هم زمانبر , که  تصور میکنم به دلیل مغایرت با عنوان اصلی تاپیک , مناسب هست در یک تاپیک مجزا مورد بررسی قرار بگیره

بنده هیچ تعهد و عرق خاصی به اکسس ندارم ولیکن به برخی ایرادهایی که وارد میشه , نقد وارد هستش , این رو هم خدمت شما عرض کردم تا بدونیم که  متعصبانه در خصوص اکسس صحبت نمیکنم , بلکه صرفا زمینه تخصصی کار رو توضیح میدم و بس

مواردی رو مطرح فرمودید که برخی از اونها با واقعیات فنی اکسس همخوانی کاملی ندارند

تصور میکنم با نگاهی درست به فیلد کاری اکسس و محدوده کاربردی اون , میشه از دست زدن به قیاسهای نادرست , فارغ بشیم و راهنماییهایی کاملا روشن در زمینه محدوده کاربردی این محصول از مجموعه آفیس رو داشته باشیم

قیاسهایی که میبایست بر مبنای واقعیات جاری و نحوه عملکردی محصولات باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> دوست عزيزم
> من كه اشاره كردم با اكسس هم ميشه كارهاي خوبي انجام داد، اما از قديم گفتن هر كسي را بهر كاري ساختند، در مورد نرم افزارها هم همينطوره، مقايسه شما مثل اين مي‌مونه كه يك نفر گرافيست حرفه‌اي بخواد از بين فتوشاپ و كلي برنامه هاي گرافيكي ديگه كه بعضا كارهايي رو راحت تر از فتوشاپ انجام مي‌دن انتخاب كنه، مسلمه كه فتوشاپ يك برنامه پايه‌اي گرافيكي است و قطعا انتخاب حرفه اي هاست وگرنه تو اينترنت جستجو كنيد ببينيد شخصي پيدا شده با نقاش ويندوز چه نقاشيهاي حرفه اي و جالبي كشيده يا جالب تر از اون طرف با رنگبندي سلولهاي شيت اكسل نقاشيهاي زيبا كشيده ! ولي به نظر شما اين كار درسته ؟ حساب وقت بسيار گرانبها رو نمي‌كنيد


سلام
استاد عزیز ! آیا شما که یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای به زبان وی بی  هستید برای هر برنامه ای که مشتری به شما سفارش آن را میدهد از ابتدا و بدون در نظر گرفتن برنامه هائیکه قبلاً طراحی و تهیه نموده اید شروع به کدنویسی و طراحی قسمت های مختلف آن می نمائید یا نه از الگو های طراحی شده قبلی خود برای تهیه برنامه جدید بهره برداری می کنید ؟ 
زمان از دست رفته برای طراحی یک مورد خاص مثل طراحی اینترفیس یک برنامه در اکسس یکبار صورت می گیرد و برنامه نویس می تواند برای انواع برنامه ها از آن استفاده و بهره برداری نماید . و قرار نیست برنامه نویس برای هر برنامه ای یک سری کارهای اولیه همانند ایجاد فرم مخصوص دسترسی کاربران و یا فرم مربوط به حذف و اضافه نمودن کاربر و تغییر رمز عبور را انجام بدهد .
درسته که زمانی شما هم با اکسس کار کرده اید ولی انصافاً در چه سطحی و با چه ورژنی از اکسس کار کرده اید ؟ آیا میدانی که در ورژن های جدید اکسس همانند 2010 و 2013 چه امکاناتی برای برنامه نویسی در این محیط در نظر گرفته شده که کار برنامه نویس را فوق العاده سهل و آسان می نماید.
بنابراین قضاوت در خصوص اینکه برنامه نویسی تجاری با اکسس خیلی خیلی محدودتر و دست و پاگیرتر از یک زبان برنامه نویسی است را باید به افراد حرفه ای ( همانند استاد پیروز مهر ) بسپاریم که دارای شناخت کامل از محیط اکسس هستند .
موفق باشید

----------


## vbhamed

دوست گرامي

در مورد تاپيك جداگانه من هم با جناب New Account موافقم

موقعي كه من با اكسس كار مي‌كردم هم به صورت نسبتا حرفه اي كار مي‌كردم البته نه به اندازه اساتيد اين تاپيك

ولي قبلا هم گفتم هر ابزاري استفاده هاي خودش رو داره كه براي اون تعريف شده، وگرنه خب كل آفيس زبان VBA رو پشتيباني مي‌كنه، CorelDraw, Photoshop, Word هم VBA دارن ولي نميشه نتيجه گرفت كه پس با فتوشاپ يا Word هم برنامه حسابداري بنويسيم چون ميشه گرافيكي تر كار كرد يا از امكانات Word استفاده كرد

ضمنا در مورد دوستمون هم كه گفتن امكانات جديد اكسس 2010 و 2013 رو ببينيد، اولا اينكه زبان تقريبا همون قبلي است و دوم اينكه خب زبانهاي برنامه نويسي هم پيشرفت مي‌كنند فقط فرقش اينه كه زبانهاي برنامه نويسي خيلي پيشرفت بيشتر و سريعتري دارند و اصلا قابل مقايسه با برنامه نويسي اكسس نيستند

ببينيد، من اگر بخوام مي‌تونم توي زبان برنامه نويسي خودم با همون VBA تقريبا از كل امكانات اكسس هم استفاده كنم و امكانات زبان خودم رو هم كه دارم، بنابراين در يك زبان برنامه نويسي، شما چيزهاي بيشتري علاوه بر امكانات اكسس در اختيار داريد و مشكلاتي اينچنيني از قبيل راستچين كردن و ... كه حتي شده يكبار بخواين براش وقت بزاريد يا مشكلاتي نظير Exe شدن كه هنوز هم به درستي حل نشده نداريد و مي‌تونيد وقتتون رو صرف بالا بردن كيفيت برنامه و تسريع در انجام اون كنيد

ضمنا پاسخي در مورد تكنيكهاي برنامه نويسي شامل وراثت و چند ريختي و ... يا  برنامه نويسي چند لايه نداديد، تازه اينها هنوز آخرين تكنيكها نيستند

شما الان مثلا سي شارپ يا وي بي دات نت كار مي‌كنيد، مي‌تونيد خيلي خيلي راحت تر برنامه بنويسيد، چند هزار تابع حرفه‌اي آماده استفاده كه حتي خودتون هم براي نوشتنش وقت نذاشتيد و باعث كاهش شديد هزينه و زمان توليد برنامه ميشه، برنامه‌نويسي تحت شبكه، توليد وب سايت، برنامه نويسي سيستمهاي مختلف از جمله گوشيهاي اندرويد، كار با ديتابيسهاي مختلف از جمله Access, Sql Server, Oracle, DB2, ...، زبان Linq، توليد اينترفيس با WPF، كار با DirectX و انجام كارهاي گرافيكي، توليد بازيهاي كامپيوتري و كلي موارد ديگه

خب كدوم اينها رو ميشه با اون قدرت تو اكسس انجام داد، بعضي هاش كه اصلا امكان پذير نيست، بهتره كمي واقع بين باشيم

اكسس نرم افزاري است كه با بانك اطلاعاتي Jet ميكروسافت كار مي‌كنه و بيشترين كاربردش هم در زمينه بانك اطلاعاتي است ولي مگه برنامه‌نويسي فقط تو بانك اطلاعاتي خلاصه ميشه، تازه تو همين زمينه هم زبانهاي برنامه نويسي بسيار قويتر عمل مي‌كنند

ضمنا بهتره اساتيد و ساير دوستان اگر اينكار نكردن، مدتي رو با يك زبان كار كنند و با تكنيكهاي زبانها آشنا بشن بعد خودشون مقايسه كنن و تصميم بگيرن كدوم يكي براي چه كاري مناسبتر هست، ممكنه من خودم هم حتي همين الان اگر پروژه اي داشته باشم كه تشخيص بدم اكسس براي اون بهتره از اكسس استفاده كنم و هيچ تعصب خاصي ندارم ولي در 95% مواقع همچين حالتي پيش نمياد

همونطور كه در پست قبلي گفتم مشكل ما اينه كه به رويه خاصي براي انجام كارها عادت مي‌كنيم و مي‌ترسيم راههاي جديد و اصولي تر رو تجربه كنيم، يعني فكر مي‌كنيم اگر به سراغ متد جديد بريم چون چيز زيادي بلد نيستيم توش  مي‌مونيم و نمي‌تونيم كارمون رو انجام بديم 
شايد هم برامون سخته قبول كنيم كاري كه تاحالا انجام مي‌داديم درست نبوده، و مشكل بعدي هم توليداتي هست كه تاحالا داشتيم و نمي‌تونيم اونها رو رها كنيم ولي مشكلي نيست بهرحال تو اون كار ما كلي تجربه كسب كرديم و به نظر من باز هم چيز زيادي از دست نرفته
به نقل از اميرالمؤمنين حضرت علي (ع) :
هرگاه از كاري بترسي خود را به ميان آن افكن، زيرا سختي بر حذر بودن، بزرگتر از آن چيزي است كه از آن مي‌ترسي

----------


## New Account

سلام جناب آقاي فرجام فر

تصور ميكنم يك مقدار از حواشي كم كنيم بهتره و بر روي يك هدف مشخص متمركز بشيم

تصور ميكنم شما قصد مقايسه VB رو اكسس رو داشتيد حال WPF - SQL-Oracle و مابقي چطور توي مبحث وارد شد  تصور ميكنم يك مقدار به انحراف كشيدن مبحث هستش




> تخصص اصلی من VB هستش


صحبتي از ديگر محيطهاي توسعه نبود

اطلاعات بنده هم در خصوص محيطهاي ديگه متاسفانه خيلي كمه ولي اگر به امضاي بنده هم توجه بفرماييد ، بنده هم يك مقدار خيلي جزئي در محيط VB فعاليت ميكنم و اتفاقا شما هيچ رد پايي از توليد يك محصول توسط اكسس از جانب بنده در محيط مجازي نمي بينيد ( استفاده بنده از اين محيوط توسعه در خصوص كارهايي بوده كه نمود عرضه پابليك نداره )

مناسب هستش كه يك تاپيك مجزا تشكيل بديد ، مطلبي ننوشتيد كه نشه پاسخ منطقي داد

موفق باشيد

----------


## vbhamed

> سلام جناب آقاي فرجام فر
> 
> تصور ميكنم يك مقدار از حواشي كم كنيم بهتره و بر روي يك هدف مشخص متمركز بشيم
> 
> تصور ميكنم شما قصد مقايسه VB رو اكسس رو داشتيد حال WPF - SQL-Oracle و مابقي چطور توي مبحث وارد شد  تصور ميكنم يك مقدار به انحراف كشيدن مبحث هستش
> 
> صحبتي از ديگر محيطهاي توسعه نبود
> 
> موفق باشيد


سلام
قصد من مقايسه كلي زبانهاي برنامه نويسي با اكسس بود، VB رو به طور مثال عرض كردم چون زبان VBA اكسس برگرفته و زيرمجموعه اون هست پس انحرافي در بين نيست، در مورد تاپيك جديد هم مشكلي نيست اگر خواستيد ايجاد كنيد تا در اون تاپيك ادامه بديم

----------


## New Account

سلام جناب آقای فرجام فر




> در مورد تاپيك جديد هم مشكلي نيست اگر خواستيد ايجاد كنيد تا در اون تاپيك ادامه بديم


بنده دیگه نیازی به انجام این کار نمیبینم دوست من 

فکر میکنم اطلاعاتتون از اکسس یک مقدار نیاز به بازنگری و به روز رسانی و تصحیح داره , احتمالا آخرین نسخه ای که با اون کار کردید نسخه 2003  یعنی مربوط به 11 سال پیش هستش . 
اگر غیر از این بود میبایست میدونستید که از نسخه 2007 و به بعد سیستم Microsoft Jet Database Engine در داخل اکسس به عنوان یک سیستم جانبی مطرح هستش و به جایگزینی اون Access Database Engine به صورت پیش گزیده معرفی شده و تغییرات اساسی در داخل اکسس ایجاد کرده

به طور مثال در داخل همین تاپیک , افزایش توانمندی فوق العاده دیتابیس اکسس در زمینه حفاظت از رمز عبور , ماحصل و یکی از پیامدهای این تغییر بوده

قبلا در خصوص مطالبی که شما درج فرمودید , مطلب زیاد نوشتم , اگر خواستید اونها رو مطالعه بفرمایید , فکر میکنم همون مطالب هم کفایت کنه

شما مطالبی رو به صورت معکوس به کار بردید که تصور میکنم در یک گفتگو وقتی در ابتدا باید بر سر بدیهیات وارد بشیم , این گفتگو چندان منطقی نباشه ( فرضا مقایسه سرعت توسعه در محیط توسعه اکسس با دیگر محیطها )


در پستهای قبلیم جواب بسیاری از مطالب شما داده شده و تصور میکنم نیازی به تکرار اونها نیست (جستجو کنید ) 

تجربه ثابت کرده درج کردن مطالب و تصورات ذهنی نادرست , در نهایت به صلاح نیست چرا که منجر به کاهش اعتبار نگارنده میشه , پس چه بهتر در ادامه نوشتار , بر روی تک تک مطالب تمرکز کنیم و باری به هر جهت , مطلب ننویسیم , حتی اگر شده باشه به عقب برگردیم و پست ها رو ویرایش کنیم تا کاربران با مطالبی مواجه نباشند که صحت نداره

اکسس نمایانگر یک محیط توسعه یکپارچه کاملا منعطف در زمینه پوشش نیازهای محیطهای کاری کوچیک هستش , با کمترین هزینه و بالاترین سرعتی که در توسعه یک محصول میشه متصور شد و صد البته همچون تمام دیگر محیطهای توسعه , با چالشها , مزایا , گلوگاهها و سهولتهای کاری خاص خودش

متاسفانه مشکل از اونجا ناشی میشه که توسعه دهنده ها و برنامه نویسان در تشخیص صحیح محیط توسعه مورد نیاز دچار مشکل میشن که در این هنگام آدم به یاد جمله زیر میفته

اسلام به ذات خود ندارد عیبی , هر عیب که هست در مسلمانی ماست

اگر قرار باشه که همه این محصولات به جایگزینی هم قابلیت استفاده داشته باشند که Microsoft با این همه طول و عرض و ارتفاع نمایان نمیشد

وینستون چرچیل :

بزرگترین درس زندگی این است که گاهی احمق ها نیز درست میگویند

درسته شما مدیر هستید و ما کاربر با رنگ نام کاربری مشکی , ولی شاید از هر هزار مطلب , یکی از مطالبمون درست باشه  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید

----------


## vbhamed

دوست گرامی

اول از همه اشاره کنم مدیر بودن و نبودن فرقی در اصل قضیه نمی‌کنه، ما قراره با هم بحث  منطقی کنیم و تجربه‌هامون رو رد و بدل کنیم، ضمنا من مدیر بخش VB هستم و همونطور که قبلا گفتم اینجا  دوستانی هستند که بیشتر از من اکسس کار کرده اند و در این زمینه حرفه ای تر  هستند و من ادعایی در این مورد ندارم، این رو از این جهت عرض کردم که بگم رنگ نام کاربری و مسئولیت مدیریتی در سایت و ... هیچ تاثیری در یک مباحثه علمی ندارد.

شما دارید با جملات خودم من رو محکوم می‌کنید، در پستهای قبلی چند بار عرض کردم مطالبی که بیان می‌کنم برای افرادی هست که قراره برنامه نویسی حرفه‌ای سیستمهای مختلف با نیازهای متفاوت رو انجام بدن وگرنه برای کارهایی که اکسس برای انجام اونها طراحی شده مطمئنا اکسس بهتر از بقیه است ولی نمی‌دونم چرا شما متعصبانه برخورد می‌کنید

یه موقع منظور شما این نیست که برای برنامه نویسی حرفه‌ای هم اکسس مناسبه !؟ اگر بگید بله که خودتون جواب خودتون رو دادید که پس Microsoft با این همه طول و عرض و ارتفاع چرا زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگه رو ایجاد کرده و دائم داره گسترش میده پس حتما اکسس مناسب اینکار نبوده وگرنه به همون بسنده می‌کرد، همینطور شرکتهای دیگه تولید کننده زبانهای برنامه نویسی

به نظر شما این موضوع جالب نیست که مسئله حفاظت از رمز عبور رو به عنوان یکی از توانمندیهای فوق العاده اکسس ورژن جدید مطرح می‌کنید، یعنی اینقدر این موضوع مهمه، مثل بعضی آپشن های خودروهای ایرانی که مثلا این یکی شیشه بالابر برقی داره و اون نداره، در یک نرم افزار برنامه‌نویسی، اینقدر مسائل بزرگتر و مهمتر وجود داره که این چیزها پیشش به حساب نمیاد

حالا اکسس از Jet استفاده می‌کنه یا Access database engine، موضوع مهم اینه که چه کارهای خوب و مهمی می‌تونه انجام بده، در پست قبلی خطوطی رو آبی رنگ نوشتم، در پست قبل ترش هم اشاره کردم ولی نمی‌دونم چرا در پستهاتون اصلا توجهی نمی‌کنید و جوابی برای اونها نمیدین، البته مطمئنا در اکسس برای 90% اونها راه حلی وجود نداره

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام خدمت جناب آقای vbhamed

با توجه به نقطه نظر شما و تجربه های شخصی باید عرض کنم که حق با شماست . در کل برنامه Access در هیچ ضمینه ای قابل قیاس با هیچ زیان برنامه نویسي Microsoft نیست و نخواهد بود .

و بزرگترین و بارزترین های اون رو شما اعلام کردید . 

در کل اگر به Access و سیاست Microsoft نگاهی بیندازید حتما متوجه خواهید شد که شرکت مذکور از عمد محدودیت هایی رو در این برنامه قرار داده 

یکی از بزرگترین همین محدودیت ها استفاده از vba هستش

اگر شرکت مذکور درصدد ارتقاع کلی این برنامه میبود تا الان باید از vb.net بهره ميگرفت

اما با این شرح و عدم توانایی در ارائه فایل اجرایی و تامین امنیت درستی در این برنامه باز فکر میکنم که حتی به ذهن خود شرکت مایکروسافت هم نمیرسید که بشه از این برنامه به این شکل استفاده کرد.


هنر و پشت کار و صد البته علاقه و استادی بعضی افراد برای رفع نقایص قابل ستایشه .

اما در کل با توجه به این که در اکسس راحتی طراحی نه در فرم بلکه در طراحی وکار با دیتابیس (که برای بسیاری از افراد در برنامه نویسی یکی از هفت خان رستم محسوب میشه ) باعث جذابیت این برنامه میشه . 


و در کل مخلص کلام این قیاس به طور کل اشتباه است . 

ساختار و هسته اصلی اکسس برای مدیریت دیتابیس طراحی شده و نه برای ساخت برنامه

برای همین قضیه اکسس از بسیاری از چیز ها پشتیبانی نمیکنه و نخواهد کرد . چون اگر این امکانات هم اضافه بشه دیگه کسی با زبان های برنامه نویسی کار نخواهد کرد . 

اما هدف این تاپیک و اساتید و اعضاء اینه که تا حد ممکن بر محدودیت ها فائق بشن و بتونن در بهترین حالت ممکن از این برنامه استفاده کنن


و در کل این بحث و امثال این صرفا جهت زیاده خواهی بعضی از کاربر ها ست که به گفته جناب آقای پیروز مهر نمی توان به آن جامه عمل پوشاند مثل ساخت فایل اجرایی از اکسس و عملا نشدنی و من و بساری سعی در شبیه سازی این عمل رو داریم که البته تا به الان موفقیت زیادی حاصل نشده

بنابراین بهترین شکل اینه که به یاری همدیگه سعی در پیدا کردن بهترین راه حل ها برای  رفع نواقص بر بیایم

و چون تا الان فقط تبدیل کد های برنامه های تحت vb به اکسس داره اتفاق میفته بهتر اینه که سعی در بهینه کردن و ارائه نمونه هاکنیم 

و به طور کل حق با شماست . اما نه برای 90% بلکه نهایتا تا 40%

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

البته بحث از پست شماره 85 شروع شد که دوستمون گفتن "بعضی ها فکر می‌کنند اکسس فقط برای پایگاه داده طراحی شده" ولی باید گفت که تقریبا همینطوره و اگر قرار باشه استفاده های دیگه بشه نه اینکه اصلا نمی‌تونید ولی محدودیتهای خیلی زیادی دارید

در کل توضیحاتی که آقای *AbbasSediqi* دادن تایید میشه و البته من هم در پستهای خودم چند بار به این موضوع اشاره کردم که منظور از این بحثها برای حالتی هست که از اکسس بخوایم به عنوان جایگزینی برای زبانهای برنامه نویسی استفاده کنیم وگرنه در حد و حدود کاربرد خودش برنامه بسیار خوبی است

----------


## abas1388

> با سلام و تشكر از آقاي سعيديان
> لطفاً نمونه جديد كه در رمز آن تغيير كوچكي داده شد را هم امتحان كنيد 
> فقط يك خواهش از دوستان گلم دارم و آن اينكه  اولاً سعي كنند با معلومات و تخصص خودشان نسبت به كرك نمونه اقدام و اگر هم مي خواهند از تخصص و تجربيات ديگران براي اينكار استفاده كنند  سعي كنند اين كسب تجربه براي آنها واقعاً مفيد و سودمند باشد و به دانش آنها بيفزايد.
> 
> يا علي


سلام
جناب بهرامي آيا راهكار جديدي براي جلوگيري از ورود به محيط اكسس پيدا ننموده ايد؟
با تشكر

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام
> جناب بهرامي آيا راهكار جديدي براي جلوگيري از ورود به محيط اكسس پيدا ننموده ايد؟
> با تشكر


سلام
لطفاً نمونه جدیدتر را امتحان بفرمائید!
با تشکر

----------


## ARData

پس با این تفاسیر و خودباوری روسای محترم این پیج را ببندید تا کاربران دچار تردید نشوند !!!! هیچ محیط برنامه نویسی مثل اکسس جامع و معتبر نیست شاید سرعت پردازش آن پایین باشد ولی بیشتر این قضیه مربوط به برنامه کرک شده آفیس می باشد در صورتیکه برنامه اریجینال آفیس را بتوانید تهیه نمایید به طور چشمگیری دارای پردازش بالا و خطای کمتری می باشد .... چه لزومی دارد که EXE یا MDF یا ACCDB باشد ؟ هیچ کدام از این ها از مزیت های ویژه و منحصر به فرد اکسس نمی کاهد .

----------


## abas1388

> سلام
> لطفاً نمونه جدیدتر را امتحان بفرمائید!
> با تشکر


سلام
بی تردید نفوذ به محیط برنامه در نمونه پست 97 استاد بهرامی برای اکثریت دوستان سخت و حتی غیر ممکن است و امکان نفوذ صرفاً برای عزیزانی  وجود دارد که دارای شناخت لازم و کافی در زمینه کرک برنامه ها باشند لذا بنظر می رسد بیشتر دوستان تاکنون موفق به نفوذ به محیط برنامه درنمونه فوق نشده اند .
قابل توجه دوستان اینکه یکی از راه های نفوذ به محیط برنامه اکسس استفاده از برنامه process hacker می باشد که ظاهراً این برنامه برای نفوذ به نمونه اخیر جناب بهرامی فاقد کارائی است . 
یا حق

----------


## vbhamed

> پس با این تفاسیر و خودباوری روسای محترم این پیج را ببندید تا کاربران دچار تردید نشوند !!!! هیچ محیط برنامه نویسی مثل اکسس جامع و معتبر نیست شاید سرعت پردازش آن پایین باشد ولی بیشتر این قضیه مربوط به برنامه کرک شده آفیس می باشد در صورتیکه برنامه اریجینال آفیس را بتوانید تهیه نمایید به طور چشمگیری دارای پردازش بالا و خطای کمتری می باشد .... چه لزومی دارد که EXE یا MDF یا ACCDB باشد ؟ هیچ کدام از این ها از مزیت های ویژه و منحصر به فرد اکسس نمی کاهد .


سلام

دوست عزیز، وقتی می‌گید "هیچ محیط برنامه نویسی مثل اکسس جامع و معتبر نیست" این  شائبه پیش میاد که با تمام یا بیشتر زبانهای برنامه‌نویسی کار کردید و  امکانات و برتریهای و کاستیهای همه رو دیدید و این نتیجه رو گرفتید اما  قضاوت در این مورد با خوانندگان...

هدف ما از اینگونه بحثها اثبات برتری نرم افزاری که خودمون باهاش کار می‌کنیم نیست (چیزی شبیه بحث آنتی ویروس یا گوشی موبایل یا حتی تیم فوتبال !)

هدف اینه که مشخص کنیم هر نرم‌افزاری چه کاربردی داره و در زمینه کاربردی خودش باید استفاده بشه و اگر بخوایم نرم‌افزاری رو همه کاره معرفی کنیم که این بهترینه و بقیه هیچ، اینکار هیچ ارزش علمی نداره و کمکی به دوستان نمی‌کنه

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوباره با همون روش کرک شد


http://freeupload.ir/v1ykwi3unpzx/_Me.rar.html

----------

